# Treatment in Edinburgh or scotland part 2



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home folks this way


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Where would we be without you looking after us Em 

Thanks for it all


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

hello pals

Morkys - that is great news! I am going to get so over excited for you both now, I'll have to contain myself....the cat is fine by the way, slept on our bed last night to show us who's boss (hid under bed at chucking out time so we couldn't put her out for the night). But we do love her, so it's probably our fault...

Chel - thanks for your concern, I hope you are not feeling too bad with the sickness. Luckily, I have avoided that so far (apart from OHSS puking (yuk!!! sorry!) for a couple of days, but not morning sickness). My DH is now desperate to have the scan, he can't think about anything else or relax...I suppose he feels he needs some kind of proof!

I just got back from the hospital for my check up. My ovaries are huge!!!! I have expanded again (as I thought) probably due to a doubling in HCG that has occurred. They are not too worried, but I am slightly alarmed that they have said there is absolutely no way I can consider going back to work next week....and possibly the week after....they think they'll still be seeing me every other day even then, and that this is going to take time to go away. Oh s**t. Work have been so supportive, but that's going to be such a long time off and I feel really bad. I spoke to my mum, and she said I can't worry about work, that it's just a job etc etc ...but I do.

Well, happy valentines to you all, I hope your DHs have spoilt you rotten, and you them. Mr Morky - I hope you are setting a good example for our DHs...

Jayne - hope the essay is going well. I'm sure you'll have it all but done soon.

Toots - how's the job hunting?

Chris F - hope you are well.

adios amigos


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello everyone

Morky -   with this go, I think everbody on this thread just wants us ALL to be expecting so I hope this the one!

jayne - have you put your name back on the list for more treatment? I know they encourage you to put your name down asap as the list is quite long, even if you have to cancel it when it comes round.

MrsJ - I wouldn't worry too much about work, it'll still be there when you are ready to go back and I'm sure they understand that you're not well.  Concentrate on looking after yourself (and your cat) as this deserves all your attention at the moment. I hope your symptoms start to subside soon. 

Chris - I think I'll look out for that DVD, it sounds good.

Chel - sorry to hear about your sicky feeling, I just feel  crap at night time and my heart seems to be thumping a lot faster (is that normal?) Me and DH are looking forward to seeing our scan (not sure if it external or internal though?) It would be reassuring to know that everything is ok and to see the heartbeat. It will make me accept it more as I've put it to the back of my mind until Friday.

No luck on the job front, but as we live 12 miles out of Edinburgh, and I don't drive it narrows the options a little. I'm sure I'll find something that doesn't involve a lot of travelling and nothing to stressing. DH only wants me to do part-time as he thinks that would be enough. He thinks being a bit skint temporarily is better than risking this last chance for us, so there's no pressure. 

Emily - hope you are well

Take Care


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Team

Just a quick hi on the new thread. Still at my essay and at work, so can't stay long.

Morky - good luck today. Thinking of you...appropriately...obviously! 

Chel Toots and Mrsj. I know you are being very brave when you're not feeling well as it's something you've wanted for so long. But hey, if you're ill you're ill and you need to look after yourself and take time of work if needed.

I got pink fizz and chocs this morning so cooking something romantic (out of my Jamie Oliver book) to have with them.

Yes we're back on the list. Officially November but probably the summer with cancellations.

Essat to be posted on Thursday so lets all have a (cyber) party then!!!



Toodle pip Fertility Friends

Jayne


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick one today, feeling s**t, going for op on 22nd March, have to be admitted on 21st March, not overly happy as that means 2 nights away from home and I have never stopped in a hospital before, scared to bits about it.  Stupid me eh!!! More so because hospital is 2hrs away from home, and John will have to come back each day

Hope you are well

Chris


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

CHris

SOrry you are feeling down, but its all progress I guess ! anyway 21st March is first day of spring so take that as a good omen.

Thinking of you


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi pals!

Morky - great news!  Hope everything goes well for you tomorrow and through 2ww.  Hope you are spoiling Mrs M rotten!

Jambo - hope the essay is nearly there!  Good news that you are back on the list for treatment.  Will give you some time to recharge your batteries and get ready for it again.  Had my hair cut - its great!  Mind you I did warn him several times to the point he was laughing at me panicking!  Did want to get it highlighted but didn't want to risk any chemicals just now.  It doesn't look too bad now that it is cut.  Hope you enjoy your romantic meal tonight - and especially the pink fizz and choccies!

Mrs J - so sorry to hear that you are still having trouble.  I wouldn't worry about your work though (even though I worry about mine every day I am off!) your health has to come first as is this chance of a baby - so just take whatever time you need and I'm sure your employer will understand.  Can they not just tell you that things are going ok when they scanned your ovaries today?  (confused!)  Suppose they like to do a dating scan when you are over 6 weeks.  Sounds as if everything is doing what it should though - even though you feel unwell!  You just take it easy and let DH spoil you!  

Chris - sorry you are not too happy about your lap dates.  Sounds as if it will be an ordeal with all the travelling.  Do you live in Northumbria but are going to Dundee?  Perhaps DH could stay somewhere overnight to make it easier for you.  At least you are getting it out of the way - it really won't be as bad as you think.  

Toots - bet you and DH are getting excited about your scan now!  It will be great to see whats going on and will give you peace of mind.  Can't believe I am only 4 days behind you but my scan isn't for another 2 whole weeks!  Really sorry to be a moan about this but it does get to me!  Will be excited to find out how you get on and looking forward to hearing your news.  It will make it that little bit more real then.  

Had another sickly night but feeling a bit better today.  Bought 2 pairs of trousers in a bigger size and with elasticated waists so that I am no longer crippled at school!  To be honest the trousers I was wearing were too tight after Xmas (whole tin of Roses chocs) so I needed to get some more anyway.  Did yet another test today!!  Just had to try the Clear Blue digital thing as I've never tried that before!!  Still going mad!!  DH said that he thinks I'm loopy!  He is in for op tomorrow so I'll have to run around after him now.  Just don't expect me to part with the sofa unless he is in agony!!  

Take care all - and extra   for Mrs & Mrs Morky tomorrow

Chelx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just off to cook my (romantic ) tea!

Just wanted to wish Mr Chel all the very best

jayne


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI folks

just wanted to say thanks for the good luck messages

Chel, hope hubby's op goes well. Don't be too harsh if he is slightly over dramatic afterwards, you know what we blokes are like with pain, Mrs M thinks im the worst patient on the planet and she's probably right  

Jayne - Jamie Oliver eh, is that because of the recipies of the pictures in the book (mostly of Jamie in some sort of action pose ?).  Great you are back on the list. It has too work for you and us !!!!!!!

Will let you know how we get on 


ttfn

Michael


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi guys

Morkys - thinking of you and sending you lots of positive thoughts....come on little fellas, do your stuff!!!

Jambo - hooray that the essay is done on thursday...what a relief! I use JO's cookbooks all the time, they are great. Good news about the list too, although I thought they just let you go again after 3 months once you were being treated? I must have misunderstood. Zita West says spring/summer is the best time for IVF in her book. Let's hope so!

Chel - hope DH is ok, take care of the both of you! They have had a look around when scanning my ovaries, but it's just so early there's not much to see. There is a small sack....but you can't see anything else. They say everything is fine.

Chris F - I hate the thought of hospital treatment too, but I have to say that I was very well looked after at ERI, and although the food is not really to my taste....I couldn't complain otherwise. I am sure it'll fly by, and at least you'll be able to rest and focus on you. The trouble with being at home is you start doing normal things, I've found, even if you are not really up to it. Don't be scared, you'll be in good hands. 

Toots - you are right, looking after yourself is much more important than work at the moment, and we have found you can generally cut out a few luxuries if needed to get by. What about work you can do from home, on the phone or PC? I often see ads around for those? Monster jobs are a good place to try.

I'm waiting for my boss to call, I've left him a message asking him to. I've been winding myself up about this since yesterday so I'm panicking now! He's been so supportive and good the whole way through this, so I don't see why that is going to change. I just feel bad (I know I can't help being unwell) about the length of time I've now had off, and the people at work who will be working harder because of it. Oh well.

Let us know how today went Morkys!

speak to you all soon

Mrsj x


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Jayne - Great that you are back on the list. it'll probably come round quite quickly.

Morky -   Good luck today , hope it all goes to plan

Mrs J - thanks for the ideas, you sound a lot happier today. Take care of yourself  

Chel -   with your DH's op today, Another test, you really are loopy! but I can see why you do it. I've heard ginger nuts are good for that sick feeling and a great excuse to stuff your face with biscuits!  I'm constipated nearly every day no matter what I drink or eat, i think I'd rather feel sick.  

Chris - I really feel for you going into hospital for 2 days, I've only spent 2 nights in 10 years away from my DH and never had to stay overnight in hospital and I would be worried if it was me. But usually the thought of it is actually worse than the reality, and i'm sure you will cope just fine, try not to think about it until you have to go.

Speak to you all soon


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Gang

Morky
 Sending you and the Mrs loads of 
Hope everything went "swimmingly" 
I know it'll happen for us eventually - I just hope your "eventually" is this time 

Chris
Sorry to hear you're not looking forward to your op. I find it helpful to think of it as another step forward to achieving my goals (on a good day) and it will hopefully help you in the long run. Just think f it as an excuse to get pampered and looked after!

MrsJ
I hope your boss continues to be supportive. It's not just like your pregnant and trying to get as much skive time as possible. You really are not well and need to be off. I hope your anxieties are unfounded.

Toots
I'm glad your trying not to put yourself under too much pressure. What kind of thing do you fancy? and what kind of things are available near you? AND are any of the answers the same?  The main thing is to look after yourself (and junior)

Chel
I hope your other half's op went well and you are now looking forward to those romantic meals...with lots ofnew recipes. You'll be fighting over who looks after who! Are you enjoying the break from school? I know you're anxious about getting the scan done but as we all know the end of the two week wait DOES eventually arrive, so your scan'll be here before your know it.

Take care everyone (and look after your bumps - if you have one)
I've got one - but mine is just all last nights chocs!!! 

Jayne


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi folks

Well all basted and now on ANOTHER 2ww  Everything went well and it was all over in about 2 minutes. Mrs M made some comment like "that's about the normal time" but i presume she is referring to the exceptionally long proding she got last baste  

Hope you are all tickey boo. Jayne how did the meal turn out ? I find Jamie's recipies are good for being realisitc. Nigella on the other hand NEVER  works out for me - particularly her muffins but thats another story

Off to wait on bended knee to my precious (shes got the first 2 24 episode on tape so Thats her happy)

Thanks for the thoughts again 

M


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi gang!

Great news Mr & Mrs Morky!  Everything crossed for you on this 2ww.  My DH sat and drunk 3 cups of tea when I had my iui!  He's such a romantic!  Hope everything works out for you both this time.

Jambo - not long now until essay due!  Bet you will be glad just to get it out of the way.  

Mrs J - hope you are feeling a bit better.  At least you know things look to be progressing normally.  It is too early to see anything else - has to be nearly 7 weeks to definately see heartbeat.  Won't be too long until your scan though - week today!  Don't worry about your work - this comes first!

Toots- hope you are keeping well and counting down those days until Friday!

Chris - hope you are keeping ok and are getting some studying done!

Well Mr C had his op today and is fine.  Sitting up reading paper and watching tv in his own wee room when I visited earlier.  They had to make a bigger incision inside as one of the stones was really large but he should still get out tomorrow.  Looking forward to having him home.  It was really strange to see him in the hospital bed instead of me!  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mr and Mrs Morky

Sending lots of     and  for the 

Hoping this is the one for u both

Best wishes

Emilyxx

PS Happy anniversary for Monday incase i dont get to say it before as i am away for a few days this weekend!!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Gang

Morky - a story about you and your muffins sounds one worth hearing 
Glad it all went well

Chel - the essay is done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cyber party gang
   
I didn't get to give yous all the result I wanted last time - but hopefully this'll be a pass! Hope your other half has a comfortable night and gets home tomorrow.

Speak to yous soon

lots of 

Jayne


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

nice one Jambo - well done you. I bet you feel a real sense of achievement.

what are you going to do with all that spare time now?


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi girls, 
Having a bad day today, I've noticed a little amount of dubious coloured discharge which is all too familiar to me. I called the hospital who have told me not to be too hasty in panicking and to still go in for scan for tomorrow. Oh this is going to be a very long night tonight. And not so excited about scan tomorrow at 10.30 but I will keep you posted

 Maybe by some miracle it might be ok


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Toots

Won't even try and say don't be worried cuz I can guess how your mind must be racing.  Just to say Good luck with the scan tomorrow, and we are putting all the positive vibes we got out there for you.

Take care and get a big hug from hubby to help you through the night

M


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Folks

Just popping in to say

Toots thinking of u sweetie
wishing u lots of  for ur scan tomorrow
I will be thinking of u sweetie

Have you joined the waiting for the first scan thread
The ladies there would be supportive for you

Mr morky hope u and mrs morky are doing ok  

mrsj hope u r ok not long to go til tuesday   

Chel hope ur ok sweetie

Jayne hope u r ok
Chris quick hello to u too hope u r ok

I will be away from tomorrow til sunday evening so wish u all a happy weekend

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys

Oh Toots so sorry to hear your news but a lot of people have that symptom and are ok.  Wishing you all the luck for your scan tomorrow and will be thinking of you.  I'm sure the rest of the night will be a worrying time for you but just wait and see what they say.  

Jambo - hooray! the essay is done!  Bet you are so relieved to get that off your plate.  

Mrs J - hope you are feeling a bit better.  Not long now till your scan either.

Chris - hi hope you are well.

Emily - hope you enjoy your weekend.

Morky - hope you are looking after Mrs Morky well and enjoying another 2ww!

Me - took big panic attack last night as had a darker discharge than normal.  Then felt as if I was having cramps too.  With DH in hospital I wound myself up no end.  Woke up at 2.00am and couldn't sleep.  Tried to read until about 5.30am.  Was convinced that this was the end.  Feeling ok today - went to school which helped to take my mind off it.  Still really uptight though as discharge is similar today.  DH thinks I am mad but I have decided to phone hospital tomorrow to see if I can have an earlier scan.  Even the end of next week would be better.  I just can't stand it much longer.  I've spoken to people in same situation and they have got scans at 6, 8, 10 weeks to help keep there minds at rest.  Having had problems in the past really messes your mind up. DH home and well.  One less thing to worry about!

Toots - I'm with you all the way hun - just hope things go well tomorrow and you get some peace of mind that everything is ok.  Take care.

Chel x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Team

Am at work so quick quick quick...

Toots and Chel - I'm thionking of you both and hoping that all is well for you both

Morky - Hope the 2 weeks are wizzing by

Chris - hope you'r feeling okay about your op

Good news for me - got a cancellation and am going again in July. To phone with June period!!

Take care all of you

Jayne


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

hi y'all

Toots - I am thinking of you and hoping everything is ok today. x

Chel - you too. gosh, this whole thing is such a worry, there's no chance of relaxing for a minute. I hope you have had a better day today.

Jambo - great news about your TX, July is no time away (it's scary how quickly the months pass now I'm older....a day used to feel like a month when I was a kid. now, blink and it's christmas again!) I'm really pleased for you.

Morkys - hope you are taking it easy and thinking positive thoughts.

Chris F - hope things are ok for you too.

Emily JB - have a great weekend yourself!

I feel like I've got a flu bug today, just feel yucky. I am sick and tired of hearing myself go on about how I feel....sorry guys. I am sure my DH is too....

hope you all have a good weekend, take care of yourselves

x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Mrsj

Don't be daft. Here's the place to tell us how you feel. Take care of yourself

Jayne


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys

Toots - hope you are ok and the news was good.  Thinking about you.

Jambo - great news about July - it will be here before you know it!  

Mrs J - hope you are keeping well and not so sore.

Morky - hope 2ww is flying in for you.  When do you test?

Chris - hope you keeping well.

Phoned hospital today as still have strange cramping pains.  Not sure if they are period pains or not but enough to worry me sick.  Discharge better today (tmi I know!)  Have changed appt to Tues!  Yippee!  I just need to have some peace of mind because otherwise I am going to crack up!  Nurse said that they would definately be able to tell if everything was going ok by Tues - I'll be 7w1d by then if all is still ok.  DH feeling a bit sore tonight but he has had his first chicken peking in 5 months!

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI all

Just wanted to see how you girls were getting on. Big hugs to Chel and Toots really Really hop things go ok  

Great news Jambo - June is almost here !!


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry peeps,

had a busy day visiting relatives and not been able to get to a PC , but the good news is that my scan went well and I am having    TWINS and I'm still on   . DH has been to pub and had 5 pints and is as high as a kite and I treated myself to a glass of wine.
I've tried to post a little pic of scan but not sure if it has worked!


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

toots - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! that is such brilliant news, I am delighted for you.

I've just logged on again today to see if you'd posted, and am so pleased it's made my day!!

aw, fantastic news, well done mr and Mrs Toots x

take care of yourself.....you're gonna be pretty tired!

Jambo - thanks, as usual you are a constant source of support. you are an amazing lady.

mrsj x


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG Toots!  Thats fantastic.  Was getting so worried about you after your post yesterday.  Hope you feeling a bit better now!  Congratulations!!!  You just take care of yourself and enjoy it!  

Feeling a bit better about my scan on Tues now!

Well done girl!!  When is your next appt?  

Take care!

Chel x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

Congratulations Toots, that is brilliant news, congratulations to both of you.

Hope everyone else is alright, sorry not been on for a while, keeping busy doing other things.

Will catch up soon, good luck for Tuesday Chel, I hope you are taking it easy Mrs Morky, Jambo, Mrs J and anyone else who I have forgot I will catch up soon as I have said.

Love Chris


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

FANTASTIC NEWS !!!!!!!

So so happy for you toots


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

morning all, 

My DH has a 15 year old daughter and I was worried            how she would take the news as she is very scared of losing her dads affections,but my mother in law has told her this morning and she is over the moon and excited so that's another load off my mind. I think I've managed to get the pic up this time and you can just make out the two tiny spots. They were measured yesterday and one is 6 wks 5days and the other is only 6wks and 3 days and I seen the heartbeats which looked like a flittering grain of rice on screen, it's absolutely fascinating.

Chel - not long till you see the little heartbeats  

Mrs J - hope you are feeling much better today 

Chris F - hope you are well 

Morky -     good luck on yr 2ww

Jambo -   great news . June is not far away at all


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys!

Toots your scan piccie looks great - lovely to see those hearts beating!  Soooo excited for you!  Its great news that your DH daughter has taken it well.  Sure she will be the doting big sis!  When do you have to go back now?  When you have twins are they smaller than one on its own?  (Just don't know how it all works).  So glad that everything is going well for you and DH and you just take care over the next few weeks.  

Mrs J - do you have your scan on Tues too?  Is going to be a scary but exciting day for both of us!  Hope you keeping well.  

Jambo - are you going to the football today?  Must be a relief to get that essay out of the road.  Role on June - will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Morky - how is Mrs Morky keeping?  Hope you both surviving this 2ww.

Chris - nice to hear from you.  Won't be too long until your lap now.  

Still feeling a bit crampy - not sure what type of pain it is though - (period, wind or growing!)  Discharge ok today.  Still hanging in there!  Looking forward to scan on Tues but really petrified at the same time.  DH thinks I am mad and couldn't understand why I couldn't just wait another week.  I would have if I didn't have the pains but I am scared to death and just want to know what is going on.  He said the clinic will be saying - "oh no the mad womans coming today!"  Any more of his cheek and I will claim the sofa back!  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

hi guys

toots - the scan looks great, I can see them really clearly! I am fascinated that one is older than the other....I didn't think about that, but I suppose it's logical that one may implant earlier than the other....how funny! I am so pleased for you, you and DH must be so excited. I believe it's 95% success rate once heartbeat has been seen, so you are in much better odds now. take it easy and relax...any side effects at the moment? how's the nausea? and tiredness? twins really pull you through the ringer apparently....but it'll be so worth it!

chel - yes, scan is Tuesday at 11am. really looking forward/very nervous about it....hope ours goes as well as toots' has. sometimes it is just too early for them to find a heartbeat and we shouldn't get too stressed about it, they may ask us back in another week's time. it's quite common I've been told. good luck for yours...what time?

jambo - hope the footy was good and that you won, hope you made the most of the hospitality!!!

chris f - hi, hope you are good, look forward to speaking more soon.

morkys - how's the 2ww?

have a great weekend, see you all soon!

mrsj


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI folks

Great PIC Toots !!! Its just so encouraging to see people going through all this and their dreams coming true !

2ww is going fine atm, buts its only day 1 of the dreaded pessaries so plenty of time for all sorts of fun and games.  Trying not to infect Mrs M with my horrible flu (or head cold depending on your perspective) 

Take care all and good luck to the scanners on Tuesday !


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys!

Mrs J - my scan is at 11.45 on Tues.  Thought they would definately be able to see a heartbeat by 7 weeks?  Hope everything goes well for both of us.  

Toots - do you have many side effects at all?  Any sickness?  You and DH must be over the moon.  

Jambo - hows your weekend been?

Morky - keep away from Mrs M with that "flu".  Its bad enough having to put up with the pessaries without that as well!

Chris - what have you been up to this weekend?

Still feeling really worried.  Tuesday can't come soon enough.  Just need to see whats going on in there.  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Gang

I'm away for day and look what happens..... 

Toots - congratulations. I'm so delighted for you. Had you hought about the possibility of twins? Are you shell shocked or did you take it in your stride? Your picture is absoloutly amazing!! When your kids are born no matter who's born first you'll be able to tell them that one of them is two days older than the other one!!

Chris - good to hear from you. When's your op? I hope you're not getting too nervous. I know I really looked forward to getting it done so I was a step closer to treatment. What's the plan for the op? Are they investigating or in to do something? Take care...

Chel - You know my heart is with you at the moment. I really hope they put you at your ease on Tuesday. I know what it's like analysing every single twinge in the two week wait so I can only imagine what worry you'll be experiencing having acheived your goal then worrying that something may go wrong. I'm sure they will see a heartbeat and you can begin to relax and start to enjoy your pregnancy. I'm glad your husband's op went well and he can begin to enjoy eating all the things he wants to. I'll be thinking of you over the next few days.

MrsJ - How are you feeling? Are you feeling any better? You must be getting really excited about Tuesday. I bet everyone's hoping for twins now!!! 
I often say the things here that I wouldn't say anywhere else eg actually admitting when I'm feeling down. There's something therapeutic about typing it out and then not having to face you all when you know what I've said. I know I'm drivveling now but just my clumsy way of saying to you that it's okay to moan as much as you want here. I DO!!

Morky - I see it's one day to your anniversary. Are yous doing anything nice? Is it an anniversary of the number of years you've been together? Or another type...if it's rude then don't tell me 

Well, I was at the hospitality at the Hearts game yesterday. We won 3 nil and the hospitality was GREAT. The drink flowed and the food was great. The photos are a bit dodgy though  I'm off to Stoke on Tuesday til Friday so might not be around but will try and keep up with all the news...that what university computers are for!!

Good luck on Tuesday and I can't wait to see your pictures...


Jayne


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Chris F- How's you

Jambo - I was so stunned when they pointed them out to me that the doctor and the nurse were giving me a funny look bacause I wasn't responding to them. I eventually said that i just didn't know what to say, and don't think it's really sunk in yet. I will as I get bigger, I'm sure. Enjoy Stoke  

Morky -   on your anniversary. Take it easy with your cold/flu and Mrs M too

Mrs J - The doctor did say to me as well, that when they see the heartbeat that it's a 95% chance of success but me (mrs doom & gloom) still thinks I could be in the 5%. When I get to 12 weeks I think I'll start looking at baby stuff and making plans and the like. 

Chel - I love your posts, they really cheer  me up cos you're so funny. Any sort of pain still freaks me as well as it SO hard to beleive that finally we're gonna get to see and hold a baby of our own. I think when you wait for so long it almost seems like a dream when it happens. I feel really well though, but when you're comfortable in your own surroundings most of the day, you don't think about how you feel, so much. S'pose I'm quite lucky.

Well, my mum and dad have finally come round and they took us and my two brothers out for our Sunday lunch yesterday, which was lovely. My poor mum was a bit upset cos she said that she can't knit anything for me. She used to be a kean knitter but can't do it since she was diagnosed with parkinsons last year  
. I told that as long as I can phone her up every other day I'll be quite happy!

Chel and Mrs J -   for tomorrow, you're going to love it. you never know i might not be the only one having twins. Look forward to your pics


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Morkys - happy anniversary, enjoy yourseves!!!

Toots - I know what you mean about worrying, I am the same....but I am also trying to enjoy the moment also, as we've worked so hard to get here and gone through so much. I think it's only right to celebrate a bit!!!

Chel - good luck for tomorrow, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you (except my legs when I have the scan myself....ha ha!)

Jambo - enjoy Stke, don't work too hard.

hello to everyone else, hope you are all fine and dandy.

see you tomorrow.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Mr & Mrs Morky

How are you both Didnt realise you were from Glasgow!!

Good Luck with the 2WW and Happy Anniversary   

Nice to see you again

Good Luck to all the others.  

Take Care All

Luv YodaXX


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is okay, good luck for your scans tomorrow girls, who know there may be some more twins!!!  

What a busy weekend I have had, totally changed living room round on Saturday had a good old clearout, (even though we just moved 6 months ago), that took me most of the day. Yesterday impressed myself by making a good sunday lunch and then my parents came up for afternoon, and I even cleared my wardrobe out and put away loads of workie/office clothes as I am not working at the moment (my choice had more important things to do (if you know what I mean) and I was getting no support from work) and gave some old clothes and shoes to my Mum for the Great North Air Ambulance charity thing.  Today my AF arrived (only about 2 weeks late) and so I am taking it easy as the first day always floors me.

So only about 4 weeks to my op (taking it better that what I did) hopefully they will remove the tube that has fluid on and we will be raring to go in a couple of months after that, defrost some of my frosties and I will be joining mrsj, toots and chel, and by then everyone else on this thread!  

That's all for now folks

Love Chris


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi gang!

Mrs J - keeping fingers crossed for you tomorrow (but not legs either!)  Hope everything goes as well for us as it did for Toots and we'll both be able to sleep tomorrow night!  Looking forward to hear how you get on.  Good luck!

Jambo - hope Stoke goes ok.  Are you going down by train or driving?  Is this for the course you are doing?  Thanks for your kind words.  I know I am probably driving everyone insane with my constant worrying - DH is going to kill me soon!  Thanks for being so understanding!

Chris - glad you managed to have a productive weekend.  It won't be long until you get the op over with then it will be full steam ahead with those FET's.  At least you will know that the blocked tube will not be affecting the outcome.  

Mr & Mrs Morky - hope you are having a nice anniversary.  Are you going out for a nice meal?  Hope your "flu" is better Mr Morky and Mrs Morky is not suffering too much with the rotten pessaries.  Nearly one week down already!

Toots - its lovely to hear that your parents are excited now as well - I think they were probably just worried for you.  It was really sad your Mum saying about the knitting but as you said her just being there for you when you need it will be special enough.  My dad starting talking about designing a swing for the babies and taking them fishing on the day of our +ve test - I think he realises now that we are both scared to talk about it until 12 weeks.  I will feel better if everything is ok tomorrow.  I know what you mean about it being a dream after waiting so long for it.  We all deserve it so much more after what we have all been through.  

Scared stiff and probably won't sleep tonight!  Have also read that if you see the heartbeat then there is a 95% chance of success - it is in the Zita West book.  So if everything is going ok tomorrow I will still be scared but will feel a lot better.  I have had a very bad experience of scans in the past so I am really nervous.  Thanks for all your support guys over the last few weeks - I know I've been a moan but I had a really bad experience of this almost exactly 2 years ago and its still in my mind.  

Take care

Chel x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Chel - that's exactly what I thought when I read your post "what a moan"  don't be daft!!

Am dead busy but snuck on just to wish you and Mrsj all the best today. Will be on - in Stoke to check out how you got on

All the best and love to Toots, Morky and Chris

Jayne


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

well....

two heartbearts!!! we're not getting too excited as I need to go back next Tuesday as they said things were at really, really early days, and they want to see things a bit more clearly then. In fact, we were left feeling quite hesitant by the doctor (never seen this doctor before in the whole TX) but we called after and the nurse reasured us that everything was fine, just very early days.

but....we're pregnant....with twins....oh how lucky are we. just chuffed and delighted.

Chel - I hope you are ok and everything went smoothly.

Chris F - I love having a good sort out, very theraputic!

Jambo - have fun in Stoke

Toots - hope you've got your feet up

Yoda - hi there!

Morkys - how's the waiting going?

my DH has the day off, so I'm logging off now to spend some time with him, but I'll try and pop on later to see how Chel got on

love mrsj xxx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

mrsj

Well done you!!!!  Congratulations to both of you, go and have a nice day with DH you both deserve it.

Congratulations


Chris F


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Mrs J


Oh you lucky thing you    fabulous news

Keep us posted

so chuffed XXX YodaXXX


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

mrs J -      on your twins

Enjoy the rest of your day together


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Just back from Glasgow.  1 baby on board with good heartbeat.  Exact size it should be - they calculated me to be 6 weeks and 6 days and bubba measured exactly that.  Sooo happy and relieved.  Have just got to go to GP now and get booked in with midwife and set up next scan at local hospital whenever they do them.  Might be cheeky and ask for another at 10 weeks because no doubt I'll only last another 3 weeks!  My pal managed to get extra scans as she'd had m/c too.  Feeling a little better now!  Have lovely scan piccie but no scanner!  

Mrs J - fantastic news!  Congratualations to you both!  Sure everything will be fine when you go back next Tues.  They will probably just want to keep an eye on you after your OHSS and everything.  Bet you and DH are over the moon!  You just take care of yourself over the next few weeks.  Do you have much sickness or any other symptoms?  Well done!

Toots, Jambo, Morky and Chris - hope you are all well today. 

Going for a snooze now - was awake 4 times during the night!  Will sleep a little better now!

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Chel -  on your baby, everything sounds like it's going perfectly. Have a good sleep on the couch, sounds like you need it!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Chel congratulations, go and have a good snooze.

OMG - 5 babies amongst 3 of you!!!!

Hope everyone else is okay

Chris F


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Chel

well done, I am so pleased for you, especially after your worries. I hope you can feel a bit more relaxed now and enjoy your PG. Do you just get handed over to your GP now for further scans etc? You'll be able to out the TX behind you and think about being PG just like "normal" people...something which I think is difficult to do....but a good place to get to!

I am now feeling a bit worried about why I didn't get measurements etc when both you and Toots did I hope everything is ok. I am sure it is, and I'll feel better when I've been again next Tuesday.

wow, great news everyone, well done for all getting this far...fingers crossed that we have problem free PGs ahead....and that Jambo, Chris and the Morkys join us soon...

night night x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Gang

In Stoke...just couldn't wait to find out how the scans went.

OMG, MrsJ two - how do you feel? Are you stunned?

Chel, One good one - bet that's just dandy!!!

Back to adolescent addiction....

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi peeps

Mrs J - sure everything will be ok for you next week.  It will just be different Dr's doing different things.  Try not to worry (says she who never stops!)  - because you are a little bit earlier they will just be wanting to make sure next week.  Yeah - I have been officially signed off by GRI and have to go to GP to be treated like all other pregnant women!  Does feel a bit strange!  Going to get an appt tomorrow to get the wheels in motion.  

Jambo - hope your course is going well!  Do you get any nights out when you are down there?  

Morky - how are you both keeping?  Is it next Tues for testing?  

Chris - hope you'll be soon joining us after your op.

Toots - slept much better last night!  Absolutely exhausted just now though - can't keep my eyes open.  Can't imagine how it must feel with 2!  Hope you keeping well.  

Feeling much better today - only knicker checked twice!  Keep thinking about little dude on the screen and feeling all soppy!  Carrying my scan with me at all times for luck and keep having a sly look!  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Team

Am in Stoke but just wanted to say a quick hi to my scottish fertility friends



Jayne


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi gang!

Jayne - do you get home tomorrow?  Hope you enjoying your course.

Toots, Mrs J, Morky and Chris - hope you all well.

Been to see GP tonight.  He has referred me to Dumfries hospital for another scan hopefully around 10 weeks so that should keep me sane!  Made an appt with midwife for next Thurs.  

Feeling really sickly all day today.  Constantly having to eat - will be like a house soon!

Take care all - thank **** its Friday tomorrow!

Chel x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

You won't believe the weather down here    

I'm back in Edinburgh tonight so will see what it's like when I get back...

I'm glad you're getting an early scan Chel. You'll be knicker checking right through your nine months 
Do you have any nice plans for the weekend?

MrsJ - what day is you're back at the hospital? I'm sure they'll put your mind at ease then.

Morky - how's the dreadful wait? I hope you join the positive gang next week. I'm hoping to join my self in the near future 

Chris - how are you holding up. Are you counting down the days yet

and Toots - how are you?

I've got the Scottish cup tomorrow the think I'll watch the rugby

Have a great weekend

Jayne


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI gang !!!!

2ww drags on by  

Cheered up BIG TIME by all the good news on this page !!!! What a great bunch !

Take CAre


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi all,
Jayne & Chris - Have a great weekend  

Morky - sending you   on this 2ww

Mrs J - You've only got until Tuesday for your scan and I hope that puts your mind at rest. I think you have had the toughest time and I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. Try and have a really relaxing weekend  

Chel - It's great that you're getting another scan. I've just arranged my 'booking in' appointment with the midwife but it's not until March the 9th, so I've got another fortnight to wait. I've just had my first free presciption! as I told the doctor I was taking sennokot and he prescribed me something else because senna acts as a stimulant which is not good for pregnancy apparently (it never said anything on the packet!)  I seemed to be getting through this pregnancy with no horrible symptoms and it was too good to be true. But now I'm dozing all day, not sleeping at night, going of my food a bit, feeling dizzy and weak a lot. I thought that me feeling really crap at last, might cheer you and MrsJ up a bit  

Supposed to be going to 65th birthday party tonight but I might just give it a body swerve

Speak to you all soon


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning!

Morky, try not to feel too down, each day is a day closer to that positive result...whenever it happens. Think I need to tell myself that too!

Hi to Chel, MrsJ, Toots and Chris too. Done nothing since I was last on except I'm home now and it's SO nice to be back!

Jayne


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi gang

Morkys - sorry about the dreaded wait, it's a KILLER. I think going into hospital actually took my mind off it a bit...not that I'd recommend that as a course of action!!! When is your test date Sending you all my positive vibes.

Jayne - my folks said it was snowy down south and very cold. please you are back safely and enjoying being home, enjoy the rugby!

Toots - sorry you're not feeling too good, oh well, it's for a good cause heh?!

Chel - you sound a lot happier and relaxed, that's great. And good that your next scan is only a few weeks away too.

Hi Chris F - hope you are ok and not worrying about the op

Well, I am going back to work on Monday, shorter days and probably not the whole week, but I feel I need to get back to some kind of normality. I am going crazy sitting in the house!!! My boss has been great, he's insisting I don't come in until mid-morning and leave by 3pm at the latest....and make sure I take a full hour lunch away from my desk (which I never normally do), and to not come in on any day where I feel tired again. I can't believe how supportive they've been, it's great.

Looking forward to the scan on Tuesday, can't really feel that everything is ok until then.

Well, I am starving! need to go and buy some bread and make some marmite on toast....have a great weekend all of you. speak to you next week.

love mrsj x


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all

Morky I hope the next 5 days fly in for you and really hope that you and Mrs M will get a BFP this time.  Sending you lots of    .

Mrs J - think it is good that you are going back to work.  I always feel better at work as it stops me worrying constantly - I just crack up at weekends!  You just take it easy though and build it up gradually.  It sounds as if your boss has been great.  Really hope everything goes well for you on Tues - will be thinking about you.  Praying it will be good news and you will be able to relax a bit.  You've really had a hard time of it these last few weeks - hopefully that will all be behind you soon and you'll be able to go on and have a trouble-free pregnancy!  

Jambo - bet you are pleased about the football today!  Gretna also got through today - who knows we may meet in the final!  Glad you are safely back home - seems to be a lot of snow around.  Next week is supposed to be worse!  How far on are you with your course?  It will be worth it in the end!  

Chris - hope you are keeping well.  When is your op date again?

Toots - so glad you are feeling crap too!!   (only joking!!)  Some days I feel sick all day but others I don't feel too bad.  Hope you and the twinnies are taking it easy - we all just need these next few weeks to fly in!  You just take care of yourself.  

Been out for our first meal out in 6 months!  DH is now able to eat normally so went to local Italian tonight.  Went really early though as I couldn't wait any longer for food!  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys!

All quiet on here the last few days!

Just a quick message to wish Mrs J luck for tomorrow.  Hope everything goes ok for you hun and those twinnies are growing nicely.  

Hope everyone else well

Chel x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi All

Mrs J good luck too. Let us know how you get on.

Morky - when's the results?

Toots and Chris - hope you're both doing fine

Chel - how's you? Are you feeling pregnant yet? Are you just using school as a destraction - but secretley looking up maternity clothes and nursary furniture? 

Stuart and I have been oferred to bring our next cycle forward but I have decided to stick with July. That'll give my body a chamce to recouperate from the last cycle. Do you think I'm mad? 

Take care

Speak soon

jayne


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm at work so I can't be long....

scan went fine, it's officially twins and they are both the right size, heatbeats ok etc etc

I've been discharged fro EFREC, and into the hands of my GP

hooray!

thanks the lord, we can relax a bit now

sorry for no personals, hope you all know by now that I'm thinking about you all anyway...

mrsj


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi gang

MrsJ - that's fab news!!!  am really delighted for you

Hi to Chel, Morky, Toots and Chris too

Ill need to stop checking in from work as my messages are getting shorter and shorter!!

Am thinking of you Morky especially 

Jambo


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

HIya 

Just popping in to say a quick  to u all

mrsj fantastic news on the 2 heartbeats honey!!

Chel hope that ur feelin ok sweetie

Morky thinking of u and Mrs Morky    

Love to anyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Mrs J - your news is fantastic.  Really pleased for you and DH.  Hope you keeping well.  

Morky - thinking about you this week - keeping everything crossed.

Jambo - hope you are keeping well and being back at work isn't too bad.  Can understand you wanting to wait until Jul for treatment.  It will give your body and mind a chance to recover properly.  

Emily - when does your treatment start?  Thanks for all your good wishes.  

Toots - how are you keeping these days?

Chris - not long to your op now.  Hope you keeping ok.  

Going to see midwife tomorrow.  Have been having terrible back ache in the middle of the night.  It is ok when I am up but just starts about 4.00am.  I phoned midwife to see if this was normal (in a panic as usual!) and she said that she thinks things must be lying on a nerve and she will set up some physio for me if things don't improve.  However last night I was fine and managed to stay in bed all night!  The night before I spent 2 hours sitting up on the sofa until it eased!  What next!!  Don't think there has been a day that I haven't worried about one symptom or another!  Last night I was reading a list of preg symptoms off the net and said to DH - "the only one I haven't had yet is headaches".  He replied "no but you are giving me plenty!"  Hope you all keeping well!

Chel x


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi y'all

just popped on to say "GOOD LUCK MORKYS!!!!!"  

speak more soon (this work malarky doesn't leave you any time for anything else....)


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Exactly MrsJ!

Too much work and not enough surfin'

Chel   
I like the sound of your DH!

Better finish what I'm suppoesed to at work but just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is.

Good luck at the midwifes Chel.

Sent the clinic a thank you card. You keep thinking you'll do it when you get a positive...but that just hasn't happened so thought it was about time they knew how much we appreciate all their hard work.

Take you guys

Jambo

Think I'll use Jambo until the semi!


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Things I never thought we would get to post 

  

Thing is the home tests (2 of them) are unequivocally positive.  All V Happy and shocked !!!

Ring the clinic this afternoon and the Nurse say "yeah well its a faint positive".  WTF does that mean ??

We have to test again on Monday (for GRI, we of course have a small nations supply of HPTs at home)

Anyway whatever happens Just wanted to say THANK YOU to you all. Don't know how we would get through this without the support and advice on here.  Will keep you posted on the multiple tests 

ps - Chris and Jambo: this is obviously a lucky thread !!!! Definitely going to stick with it till ALL of of us can meet up with little ones to cause chaos     

Lots of Love 

Mrs and Mr M


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you Morkys

That is great news, down to me and you now Jambo!!  

It was 3 weeks yesterday till I have my lap - can't wait for it to be done now, then move onto next step.  

By the way congrats again to mrsj with her precious cargo - both of them

Short post today, studying really hard at the moment (sort of), exam in 8 days.

Love to all and I will try and catch up over the weekend.

Love Chris

Congratulations again Morkys, I am absolutely thrilled for everyone who is pregnant on this site!!!


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys!

Mr & Mrs Morky - I'm sooooo pleased for you!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS - your news is excellent.  I'm sure everything will go ok with the test on Monday.  Just keep doing the HPT's - they will keep you sane (I should know!)  Take care of yourselves and well done!

Jambo - it was nice of you to send the clinic a card.  I took some choccies up for them the last time we went because they had been so good.  Hope Hearts get to the final for you!  Also hope Gretna get there too!  

Chris - good luck for your exam and just try to put the op to the back of your mind just now.  

Mrs J & Toots - hope you both keeping well.  Can only imagine how tired you both must feel if I feel like this with one!

Well spent 40 mins with midwife this morning.  She took blood and filled in loads of forms.  I have a scan booked for 14th March when I will be 10 weeks.  Thats when they usually do them down in this region anyway.  The other midwife is visiting me at home on Saturday morning to finish going through everything!  It all seems a bit real now!  We are planning to tell people if the scan is ok then.  Don't think my Mum and Dad will be able to keep it in for much longer anyway!  

Once again well done Morkys' - really, really pleased for you both. 

Chel x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mr and Mrs Morky

Congratulations on the  result

Fantastic news

Love as always 
Emilyxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

so sorry to butt in but Morky and MRs morky i have been looking all day fpr your news!

congratulations on your 

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Team

Morky      am jumping up and down with joy for you and the Mrs! I am SO delighted for you both. As you say...my goodness what a great success rate this thread has. I'll be doing my best to keep the side up in July! I agree with you that he folk on this thread has really helped me over the last few months. I've really enjoyed keeping up with everyone's journey and having somewhere to be honest about the whole IVF thing.

Thanks

Chel as I'm typing this, hopefully you'll be busy with the midwife. It really does feel real for you now. I hope you're able to post your scan - as it would be lovely to see. Have you and your husband been enjoying lots of different foods? You'll both be getting an expanding waistline - for different reasons! I would LOVE a Hearts Gretna final...just hoping we get there!

Chris it's not long to wait now. What day of the week is your op? What's your plans for taking time off? I hope it all goes to plan and you can get back on the programme ASAP!

Toots Have you done any more about getting a job? Or are you going to leave it? How are you feeling?

MrsJ Have you seen your GP yet? What's the plans for seeing your midwife and getting a scan etc Have you told folk yet?

Well I was out last night and had far too much wine....when I was in training for our last cycle - weekends were much longer as I was up bright and breezy every day. Today - I'm still in my pit! Looking forward to getting back in training for the July cycle. Just the world cup and T in the Park to go then it's IVFing again!

Congratulations again Mr M and hope you all have a great weekend

LOL

Jambo


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Mr & Mrs Morky

I have been keeping my eyes peeled for you little sweeties.  a big YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

I am sooo delighted for you.  You lucky lucky pair..

    

You've got some major celebrating to do this weekend.  

Love & Best Wishes

Yodaxx 

Good Luck to the others


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Just reporting in to say that i'm still here and everything is going fine and to wish Morkys   and I bet you are on  . Enjoy the feeling as I'm sure like everyone else on here, it's been a long wait to feel like that!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi folks

Got my letter today from hospital basically confirming that I go in on 21st and have op on 22nd March, not long now.  In answer to your question Jambo, I gave up work last year, having real hassles from my bosses regarding taking time off due to treatment, in the end me and John (DH) decided that I didn't need that stress, and after being signed of by my GP (he was great throughout all the trouble at work) we decided that we could manage without me going to work, plus there were more important things to do!  Sorry to ramble on but I still feel that I have to justify myself to people for not going out to work - having spent all my working life working I feel guilty sometimes, then I give myself a good talking to!

Hope you are all well - just done a sample exam - managed to scrape through - now onto sample case studies.

Speak soon

Chris F


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

So many good Wishes !!!!!  Thanks to you all  

Great you got a date Chris (also the due date of my mate so lots for us think about !!!) Wouldn't worry about giving up work at all. GOt a piece of advice once that stuck with me. Years from now you will not remember having written some report or gone to some meeting or other. You will always remember the day you get that BFP etc.  Helped me think about priorities   What exams are you doing ? Sound like Accountancy    which Mrs M is ALL too familiar with  

Good luck and Take care

M


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys!

Morky I bet you are still on  .  Having this thread has been so good for me too.  Its great to talk to people who understand it all.  I'm with you with the work thing!  Nothing is more important than this!  So happy for you and Mrs M.

Jambo - looking forward for you getting there in July.  Getting yourself really fit will help you prepare for it.  I did that before my 1st cycle but got really lazy during treatment.  As we started the 2nd cycle a month on from the first I didn't really do any exercise in between and now I feel like a blob!  Will be with you every step of the way in July!

Chris - good to hear you've got the dates through.  At least you know it will be sorted then.  How long will you have to wait after the op before doing your FET?

Toots- good to know that you are keeping well.  When is your next scan?

Mrs J - hope you are keeping well.  Have you got a book in appt yet?

Had the other midwife around today.  She was nearly crying when I explained about our 6 years of trying and all the nightmares in between!  I think that helped her to understand why I am still so anxious about it all.  Going for scan a week on Tues so hopefully that will help my mental state!  DH and I going to a race-night at local golf club tonight.  I am supposed to be "lady captain" this year but haven't hit a ball since last August!  Supposed to "drive into office" in 2 weeks time but have no intention of doing that either but not going to tell them until after next scan!  Feel quite bad about it but don't want to do anything to put bubba at risk.  

Hope you all have a great weekend

Chel x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Back again

Thanks Morky that is a real good piece of advice, can't wait to tell everyone about a BFP!!  Exam I am doing is the Certificate for Professional Competency (good job isn't spelling exam), family have a landfill site and we operate a wagon, we need this certificate for a operators licence, so I volunteered with a huge push from John, even though he is doing it aswell - keeps me occupied.

I think I have to wait a couple of months before I can start FET - as long as everything goes alright I think I will probably start sniffing (which after last time I think John will disappear) about May time, fingers crossed.

Love to everyone

Chris


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

well well well....

Morkys way to go!!!!! 

I am so pleased for you, what absolutely brilliant news. Little Morky baby/ies....just imagine!!!

What a great story! Oh my, all that wishing and hoping we all did worked....fantastic

Chel, Chris F, Jayne, Toots and Emily....hope you guys are all good. Come on Jayne and Chris, you guys are next.

I am fine except for being so tired I can hardly stay awake for more than 5 minutes (making work quite hard!!!) Went out for a friends birthday on Friday night for Mexican food and literally could not even converse with anyone due to tiredness....just sat at the table of 11 looking like an idiot. No, really! Won't do that again in a hurry.

Saw Dr on Friday, now awaiting a letter from the hospital (Forth Park in Kirkaldy....I'm a Fifer - adopted, not born and bred) for our next scan at around 12 weeks, maybe earlier. People keep taking one look at me and the word "caesarian" pops out of their mouths (I'm short and small....petite?) which is funny. I can't think that far ahead at all, just being really cautious with my feelings....don't want to get burnt. Getting to 12 weeks is the next step. But I do get my free dentist and prescription card which the Doc is organising...wey hey hey, do you think it includes whitening teeth? Might get some work done!!!!! The free prescription seems a bit mad as most drugs are not compatable with pregnancy?

We've told our family and close friends. Everyone is overjoyed, and it has been lovely and such a tonic after IVF. I will wait until after 12 weeks to tell work. I work with a lady who had her 12 week scan last year and had bad news, resulting in the pregnancy not continuing. She has told everyone at work the week before...it must have been hell for her.

So, in a bit of a dream word really, still can't quite believe it's true some moments and others have never felt so happy in my whole life. One thing has really suprised me (hope this isn't TMI for you, but I think we're friends now) it's so lovely  with DH and it not being about trying to have a baby....I'd almost forgotten what that was like. It's a lovely suprising gift! And all the treatment can make you feel a bit less sexy than before, or it certainly did for me, as so many people have looked up your ***** that you don't want anyone to go there again!!!

Well, enough pointless waffle from me. Morkys - enjoy every moment!

Have a good Sunday (or what's left of it) y'all.

lots of love, as always

Mrsj


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning everyone

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing?

Only 2 weeks for me till lap.

Chris


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi guys,
Glad I logged on today as you have really made me roar (with laughter)

Chris - I had to give up my work for the same reasons and I believe that not being stressed about everything else definetely helped me fall pregnant. Don't feel guilty about it as going through IVF is really hard work as anyone on here will tell you. I also think that relaxing in my own surroundings, being able to sleep, eat and exercise as and when i feel like it,  has contributed to the lack of awful symptoms of pregnancy.  If anyone gives you a hard time for it, tell they don't know what it's like to go through all this (all they had to to do is have a sh*g!)

Chel - I'll see the midwife on Thursday for booking in, and I'll know better then what is going to happen. I can't wait until my next scan as I really want to see if they are growing ok (it already looks like I've got a small bowling ball stuffed in my trousers!)

Mrs J - I loved the 'born and bred' analogy. We are incomers in a small town and we're both reminded of how many people were born and bred here. I agree with how close you get to your DH during this time and I had to laugh at your 'feeling less sexy story'  

Jambo - I have to admit that I'm not trying very hard to find a job because we are trying to get the house ready for selling (dh is desperate to move now). 

Morky - Hope you're looking after the Mrs well


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Gang

Am at work but just popped in to see how everyone is.

Glad you're all well. Not long now Chris

Take care

Jayne


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI Gang

WE got the confirmation from the GRI yesterday so positive it is !!!

Its absolutely amazing how quickly changes in Mrs M are taking place.  I am trying hard to surpress my geekish scientist tendencies and to divert that energy into housework !!!!

Hope everyone is well

ps Jayne - Mrs just realised yesterday why you use the Jambo !!I was laughing for ages (she not of this planet sometimes)


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morky

Congratulations on your confirmation. It couldn't have happened to a nicer couple....what do you mean we've never met 

Don't worry about your Mrs not knowing what a jambo is - I know they're rarer than hen's teeth in the West!

MrsJ and Toots. Great to hear how you are both getting on.

Chel, hope you're not working too hard and

Chris, that you're feeling prepared for your op

Take care guys

Jayne


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

This is my first day on website. Hope you dont mind me posting a message. I getting treatment at Edinburgh Royal and I am going onto my  2nd week of down regulating - not feeling too good.  Getting really bad headaches and quite irritable.  How did everyone deal with this time?  I have done IVF before but the process seems to be continually changing.  It was a nasal spray the last time I done this but I have been given this in injection format this time.

Any tips would be appreciated.

Lynn x


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Lynn, and welcome

I got awful headaches when DR, I was on Buserelin injections. I worked through the first week of these, and then had 2 weeks off because it was Christmas, which probably helped as I could rest lots. My best advice is drink as much water as you can, it really helps both for now and later on. Try to aim for over 2L a day, 3 if you can is great (it's hard!)

I was aslo told "you feel much better when you start stimms" but for me this wasn't the case, the headaches continued. I think everyone feels different.

I have to say that I think the whole TX went very quickly and was not as bad as I think I had imagined, and my personal experience of EFREC was wonderful, I don't think you could be in better hands. Best of luck with you TX!

I found the cycle buddies thread so useful as everyone there is going through TX at the same time as you and you can really share hints, tips and worries.

Morkys, hoorah again! It's so good to have it officially confirmed. It's strange, we were never offered the option of IUI but went straight to IVF. I am so pleased it has worked for you lovely people. Put your feet up Mrs M, you deserve it! (and you too Mr M!)

Chris - not long to wait now, I hope you are not getting too nervous. we'll be here to keep you sane!

Jayne - sounds like you are having fun at the moment, going here and there, and having the odd drink (!), good for you. I have forgotten what regular life is like, it seems like an age since I've partied...

Chel - scan a week today, is that right? bet you are itching to go! I would be. We've not received anything yet to tell us when our next one is yet.

Toots - glad you are feeling so well, I too seem to have skipped the sickness so far, which is great. However, the tiredness is really starting to kick in especially being back at work, and I am as spotty as a 15 year old....lovely! But a plus point, my boobs are getting bigger (not that big to start with, so I'm delighted!!!!) I am going to find as many low cut tops as I can and wear a push up bra so I can show a fab cleavage for once in my life!!!

well, enough waffle from me. goodnight, I'm off to bed (not joking!!!)

Mrsj x


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Mr & Mrs Morky - so glad that GRI have confirmed it and congrats again!  Just keep yourself busy on that housework Mr M!  I can't remember what the hoover looks like much to DH disgust!  Keep well and enjoy it.  

Mrs J - have also got the best boobs I've ever had - got a pot belly to go with them though!  Glad that your symptoms aren't too bad.  Hope you get word of your next appt soon.  I am now counting the days until next scan - as you can imagine I am starting to panic again and really need the reassurance that things are ok again.  They should just let me take the scanner home!  I really only feel sick when I am hungry now so I just eat all the time!  Going to end up looking like a house at this rate!  Hope you keeping well and not getting too stressed at work.  Its just sooo tiring!

Jambo - hope work is not too bad.  I have to admit as well that I didn't know the reason for using Jambo for a while either so Mrs M shouldn't feel too bad!  Are you and Stuart planning on going on hol before you start tx again?  Roll on July!

Toots - glad you are still feeling so well.  Are you wanting to move area or just house?  Better get it sorted sooner rather than later!  Hope your appt with midwife on Thurs goes well and you get the info you need for next scan.  

Chris - not long till you op and then you can get started again.  Can they do a natural FET?  That would be a lot easier than having to take the drugs again.  

Lynn - welcome!  I didn't get head-aches but got awful hot flushes at night during D/R.  They disappeared after about 5 days of stims but then I just got lots of wind!  Its still here!  Looks like you have been through a really hard time.  Really hope this cycle is successful for you.  I agree with Mrs J - drinking lots of water helps!  Good luck and keep in touch!

Counting the days down now until scan next Tues.  Panicking all the time because I m/c around 9 weeks last time.  Keep telling myself that this time is different and we are going to make it!  Roll on 3 weeks then we can relax a little more.  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Lynn - Welcome On Board !!!!, Mrs M sniffed Bruserelin 4 times a day but didn't really get headaches. Her brain did go a bit mushy (memory and coordination) which was I guess a horrible insight to the future   

That passed after the first cycle we did and everything was back to normal. The water thing seems to be a good idea though.

Take it from me, the girls here are a MASSIVE help.  Good hit rate here too so GOOD LUCK AND


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys

Hi Lynnm as Morky says the folk on this thread are brill AND there is a great success rate. Everone who started at the beginning's had a positive (except me - but I'll be next...  ) and Chris is next in line too so am sure you'll both get lots of support and positive vibes from everyone.

Chel As you say, this time IS different and I hope your next scan really puts your mind at rest. It doesn't take away the pain of your experience last time though. Are you going to the Gretna semi? Don't worry about not knowing what a jambo is...although there are a few of us around! 

Morky you are absoloutly spot on with the side effects. I have really bad short term memory problems and become really clumsy...When they offered me an even earlier treatment than July I said no as I still haver side effects so won't go ahead til I remember who I am!!! 

Toots I hope it's exciting looking for a new house...where are you looking? Stuart works for the land registers so if you want to find out how much any house was sold for just give me the address and he'll find out.

MrsJ I hope you got a good night (ealy) sleep last night. It sounds like after ALL the difficulties you had, things are really becoming enjoyable for you - especially the lovely decolage (BOOBS!!)

Anyway - am at work as usual so better go before I get sacked for too much internet use!

Jambo


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello friends

I'm really excited as my mum is arriving from down south tonight (at 5.30pm) and here til Monday morning....my DH is away in Taipei at the moment on a buying trip, so it's even better to see my mum.....we can just pal about gossiping. Great!

I'm not working tomorrow either so I've got a long weekend, which I really need.

I hope you've all got nice plans for the weekend too, enjoy yourselves!

Mrsj x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Mrsj

Exciting!!! I hope you and your mum have a great weekend. I guess you'll feel really different meeting her for the first time as a "pregnant woman"

Enjoy

J


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI folks 

2 days to our hols  and still got a load of work to do 

Got the date for our first scan yesterday (4 April) which is amazing !  Just wanted to know when you get sent off to see the GP ? By the time we get back its going to week 8 which feels a bit late.

WIll probably check in while we are away particularly as Mrs M won't be skiing and will therefore be bored witless


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Team

Thought I'd have a wee look at the web before going in to work today so that I don't feel like I have to read everything really really fast!!!

Did have a period after my IVF but have still to have my next one. Have had pain for days and LOOK AWAY NOW IF YOU DON'T WANT TMI - I had a bit of a bleed yesterday but it just stopped again. I don't know if I count yesterday as day 1 of my next cycle or is a "proper" period still on its way. Who knows!!!

I'm off to Dunfermline tonight to a girlie house warming at my friends. I have to get the last train home so I'd better not get too drunk!!

Hope you all have a great weekend. Morky I don't know how your Mrs will stand the holiday as she can't ski and she can't enjoy the apres-ski!! Look after your wallet - the only thing left is shopping!!!

Take Care

Jambo


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi peeps!

Mr & Mrs Morky - hope you really enjoy your hols.  I went to see GP after scan at GRI at 7 weeks - although this was a week earlier than normal.  Booked in with my midwife at 8 weeks.  Where are you going?  Hope Mrs M enjoys her shopping!  Hope you have a great time - it will be nice to come back just in nice time for your scan. 

Jambo - hope you have a good girlie night tonight.  As for your period - I've no idea - perhaps you should just wait to see if it comes back!  Enjoy your weekend.

Mrs J - hope you are enjoying having your Mum with you this weekend.

Toots & Chris - hope you are well.

Well panic set in again this morning.  Have been feeling crampy for a few days but no bleeding.  Decided to phone the midwife this morning as I was getting really anxious again.  She organised a scan for me at the main hospital.  Everything was fine - just so relieved.  Bubba is now 29.5mm long and measuring 9w5d - supposed to be 9w2d so looking good!  Saw and heard heart-beat and bubba was moving around.  Still feeling crampy but they reckon its just everything stretching inside.  Feeling much better now - just get myself into such a state.  Still to go for scan on Tues anyway.  Just wish they would scan me every week to keep my head right - in fact why don't they let me bring the machine home! I am driving DH mental!  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Chel (the nutty one!)


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi guys

Just checking in - just back from doing exam, was really really hard, so I am expecting to resit it again in June, but won't know results for another 8 weeks.  Absolutely shattered so having early night.

Enjoy your hols Morkies (Morkys) don't know if that is the correct plural or what - my brain is mashed tonight.

Catch up with everyone tomorrow or Sunday after I have done my housework which hasn't been done in ages due to studying and the ironing - what can I say!!!!  A woman's work is never done (apart from what I am having TX and DH does it all)  He's isn't that bad actually he does his share.

Speak soon

Chris
xxx


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Off to Canada tomorrow morning (6am flight to Heathrow !!!!!!)

If we don't speak beforehand Chris, all the best for your op on the 22nd. I like folk who think they fail exams. They inevitably pass  

Thanks for the info on scans Chel, and glad you are keeping well.

J - Be good on you girlie night, and embrace that hangover  if its any consolation we have to get up at 4.45am so will be feeling a LOT worse than had we been out on the randan 

Take Care folks, and look forward to seeing you all when we get back.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning 

Well, Morky will be in Canada by now but really there was no need as there's plenty snow here for ski-ing!

Chris - good to hear from you. Was the exam essay questions or short answeres? What makes you think you might have failed? I hope you pass. I've still not got the results fro my essay yet but I'll let everyone know how I get on. My goodness yous all heard about it often enough. How are you feeling about you op? My dad goes in for a caterac (i know that's the wrong spelling) op on Thursday but it's just a local he's getting. I hope you're not doing too much housework. Life's too short to dust regularly!!!

Chel - glad your scans are going so well. I can totally understand you getting worried about every twinge after your previous experience. The good news is that your brain is now relearning what all these tweaks and aches mean so next time you'll be totally cool! I wish they could scan you every morning on your way to school then you could enjoy your day...Still you have anther scan on Tuesday to look forward to. Enjoy it.

Toots - any joy with the house yet? Are you selling or buting first. Hope it goes smoothly.

MrsJ - Hope your weekend with your mum is going well. Did you do anything special or just lots of catching up?

Well my period came for sure yesterday. I find the period after your treatment bleed can be a bit delayed and very sore...well that what happened again. Spent most of the day on the settee with a hot water bottle on my belly, still, that's one period closer to my next treatment. The snow is lying very thick here so can't be bothered going out but as I sing at church every week (have to sing as a penance for all my sinning! - only joking) I better go. Singing tonight at a BB service too...mmm...maybe some nice officers there to keep my mind amused during the sermon!

Take care and speak to you all soon

Jambo


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys!

Its freezing!  Morky - there was absolutely no need to go to Canada!  

Jambo - glad your period has started properly - at least you know what is going on - as you say - one period closer to your treatment!  My period after my first ivf was horrendous - and the next was delayed by about a week.  Haven't ventured very far today either - snow it a good excuse not to do anything!  

Chris - glad your exam is over.  When do you get the results?  Hope that its not as bad as you think.  Not long till your op now.  Hope everything goes ok for you and you can get started on tx as soon as poss.  

Mrs J - hope you are having a nice weekend.  Unfortunately you won't be able to get very far with this weather.  Nice just to stay in the house and keep warm!

Decided yesterday that we would tell friends and family about pregnancy.  I would have preferred to give it another couple of weeks but if something bad was going to happen they would have to know anyway!  Everyone was really excited for us which was nice.  Still having crampy pains but midwife just reckons its my ligaments stretching inside.  A couple of the friends I have spoken to said they had the same with their pregnancies.    Looking forward to next scan on Tues!  

Take care everyone and keep warm!

Chel x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning folks

Hope everyone is okay, just a quick one from me, one of horses foaled on Saturday night and it isn't looking very good for the mare so I busy on horse watch all the time.

Good luck for your scan today Chel, one less period till your next go Jambo.  Mrsj and Toots hope you are alright and keeping those babies warm, Morkys didn't really need to go to canada skiing they could of stayed here.

Speak soon away to watch the horse again, we're going away to a show this weekend as well so busy doing that. Can't believe that this time next week I will be on my way to Hospital, it has come round so quick.

Love Chris


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys

Chris I hope the foal and mare do well. Not long to wait til your op now

Chel How did your scan go? dying to hear!

Back to work for me!

Jambo


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been around much but I've not had time to do anything good, which I regard this as! It's been work, sleep....and then my mum.

It's actually the second time she's been up since the good news, once when I was unwell at home with OHSS. We had a lovely time then, but I have to say she drove me absolutely nuts this time. I love her, she's my mum, but god can she moan! She's always feuding with one or another of us kids, and I really hate that as she talks to the rest of us about it which causes bad feeling. Also, she insisted on going to endless shops, it seemed to be the only thing she wanted to do and I was absolutely exhausted, so to me it was torture. We obviously had some nice chat too, but I really was delighted to drive her to the airport early Monday morning....isn't that awful! I feel really mena....but it's the truth.

So, how are you guys? Chel - you sound well, I don't think you have to worry I have exactly the same feelings too, but I know that is impossible advice to follow! Hope the scan went fine.

Jambo - good to hear your body is getting itself back to normal. do you do anything special to prepare for the next TX?

Chris - hope the mare is ok, I love horses. The foal must be so sweet, they are so wobbly at first and then so graceful! Not long til your op now.

I hope the Morkys are having a lovely holiday, how nice for them to have a break together after the news they just got!

Well, next scan on the 29.3.06 at 9am, I'll be nearly 12 weeks exactly. Praying everything is ok.

lots of love, speak to you all again soon

mrsj x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

Horse is much better, but I now have a cold, which I need to get rid of before next Tuesday, going away on Friday so won't be around at weekend. Where is everyone? It is really quiet on this thread, I know Morkys are away.  Where is Chel?  

Chris F

P.S. I am that cold because of me having a cold as well, I have dug my thermals out - now theres a mental picture you can conjure up!!!!


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys!

Sorry I haven't been on - had a rotten parent's evening last night.  Talked solidly from 6.15-8.30pm.  Totally knackered today!  Scan went really well.  Everything still going well.  Dr just used tiny portable scanner which was ok but the picture wasn't as clear.  Didn't get a photo either.  Saw heartbeat clearly though and she measured size which was right on target.  Going back for another scan on 28/3/06 - will be almost 12 weeks then so hoping to feel a bit calmer after that - I asked if it was ok if I did that!  Have to make decision about having screening bloods at 15 weeks.  We are still unsure what to do. 

Chris - glad to hear your horse is ok now.  The new foal will be so lovely.  Before you know it the op will be over with and you will be getting ready for treatment.  

Jambo - hope you keeping better.  

Mrs J - glad that you are keeping well and hope that your Mum didn't exhaust you too much!  Just think how much your twins will have grown by your next scan!  We will both be happy when we get to that stage!

Toots - how are you?  Haven't heard from you in a while.

Got to go now - horrible Advanced Higher Chemistry prelims to mark!  (Terrified they will all fail!)

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello from Canada eh!

Blimey spend a small fortune to go skiing and it dumps snow in Scotland !!!  At least we get to Catch some    rays off the mountain    Skiing is amazing and Mrs  M is taking it pretty easy reading her massive new preggers book and doing exams  

Good luck for next week chris, and hope the cold clears up   Also hope the mare is better !!!

Another step forward Jambo. Good to see.

Internet cafe is about to run out of credit so good luck all.  Mrs M will have another stack of pancakes for you all (jean button permitting )


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Gee I didn't realise how long its been since I've been on   my DH had a tooth out last tuesday and has been in extreme pain ever since. He eventually had to contact the dental hosp on Sunday who just packed it again, on Monday he went to see his own dentist who was off sick and had no cover, so went to my dentist who found that there was a broken bit of jaw bone poking out towards his tongue, so back to dental hospital for operation today and he's still in agony. He's been off work all week, but I have to admit it was really nice to have his company even though he's not been well! Got my 'exemption certificate' today but no news of my next scan as yet -I'm 11 weeks now and getting anxious  

jambo - We're trying to buy something in the Dalkeith and surrounding areas as thats where my in-laws and my sister lives, but its really difficult to get what we want on our budget, think we will have to compromise a bit.Thanks for the offer for finding house prices that will be quite useful.  

chel - I have cramps and pains all the time, but I'm learning to ignore them or I'll drive myself mad with worry. I wish I was as forward as you and call the hospital for a scan but I'm such a wet blanket, and don't want to pester them. I should only have 2 wks at the most to wait now

mrs J- If it makes you feel any better my mum and dad are both doing my nut in just now but my DH parents are being brill (before i was pregnant it, was the other way about WEIRD!) and I've got lots of spots on my chest and back as well which is annoying me

Chris - you will be glad to get your op over with and move on to your treatment - not long now. Hope your wee horsies are ok

Morky - Hope you're enjoying your holiday, must be great to get away and relax, especially after all that treatment and waiting. Might be the last time you get away as a twosome (for a while anyway) so make the most of it! 

Hope you are all keeping well and I'll try not to leave it so long next time


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Toots

great to hear from you. Hope your DH feels better soon.

Morky - what a man! Checking in from Canada. Last time I was in Europe with the Hearts the hotel had free internet access. BAD MOVE! I kept sending folk emails when I was half p*ssd

Chel hop your feeling a bit better and no pains

Chris not long now

I've got TWO wedding receptions this week. Oh dear. Will let you know if I survive!

Jambo


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi guys

Jambo, hope you enjoy the weddings, I love them....always cry like a baby at every one I got to.

Chris - pleased the horse is better, you must have been worried. Look after yourself and take vit C, I find a mega dose gets rid of colds pretty well. Good luck for you big week next week. I am sure you look very sexy in your thermals...

Chel - parents evening...hmmm...used to dread those when I was at school. I always knew I'd be in big trouble with the folks straight after (they always used to call me down to the kitchen...that's how I knoew it was bad), I was bright but didn't apply myself...caused trouble etc.

I know what you mean about relaxing after the next scan, mine's the day after yours 29.3.06, and I am starting to wind myself up about it. We also need to think about screening tests, I don't know enough and am going to speak to the midwife when we see her.

Toots - pleased you are doing well. I'd get onto the doctor/hospital/midwife if I was you, you never know they may have lost a form and not have you booked in (I'm sure these things happen) etc and you'll want to know your scan is soonish. It's not being pushy, just organised! I heard within a week form the midwife and the hospital after I'd been to the Dr, but I suppose it varies in different areas.

Morkys - hello from Fife! I hope you are having a lovely holiday and spending soem quality time together. It's so great in the mountains, the air is so clean and the sun so strong....you fell like a million dollors by the end of it. Enjoy!

Well, I have absolutely nothing planned for this weekend. Bliss. Sleeping, deep baths, reading, maybe a walk if the weather picks up....otherwise, hibernating in my house.

Have a good weekend all of you,

love Mrsj x


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys!

Hope you enjoy the 2 weddings Jambo.  Hope the weather is a bit better for them - its still freezing here.  

Mrs J - glad to hear you are having a nice relaxing weekend and keeping well.  Not too long till your scan now.  It will be lovely for you to see how much your twins have grown since 7 weeks!  Still not sure about screening bloods.  One minute I think - yes then the next day no.  Have to make my mind up when we go for next scan so appt can be made.  

Chris - hope your cold is better.  Will be thinking about you this week.  It didn't take me that long to recover after lap.  I had op on the Monday and was playing golf by the weekend!  (Don't think that was wise though!) Hope the horses are well now.  

Toots - glad to hear that you are keeping well.  Hope DH's toothache is a bit better - that sounds horrific!  I would definately enquire about your scan.  I don't think I'm being pushy - if I didn't ask for reassurance I would have gone mad by now and the worry would have caused something bad to happen.  I think you should phone up as usually you get to know dates well in advance.  I got my date through for my 20 week detailed scan today!  I suppose different areas have different protocols for these things.  

Morky's - hope you are both having a wonderful holiday in Canada and Mrs M is enjoying all those syrupy pancakes!  (Feeling hungry thinking about them).  

Still got a different symptom every few days!  Having problems with digestive system now - have gone from being constipated to the opposite with horrible wind pains.  (tmi I know!)  Don't know what to eat for the best!  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Guys

Just popped on to let you know I got 62% for my essay.  I am thrilled.  Thanks for your support through the long dark days!!  I'm just getting started on the next essay...

Take Care

Jambo


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

well done Jambo! 62% is a great score! That must be a top mark for the course.....and with everything you've had going on too. You are a star!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi guys

Just a quick one from me to say that I am back from weekend away minus a voice, going into hospital tomorrow so probably won't be around for a couple of days.

Take care everyone

Speak soon

Chris F


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Chris

You know we'll all be thinking of you and wishing for the very best outcome. Just think...one step closer to your treatment.

Love and prayers

Jambo


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris

all the best FOR TODAY, FINGERS CROSSED THAT EVERYTHING GOES SMOOTHLY AND THAT YOU'LL BE ON THE ROAD TO RECOVERY SOON

THINKING OF YOU, JUST REST AND GET BETTER


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Jambo -   well done on your essay

Chris -   thinking of you today and wishing you a speedy recovery

Hope everyone else is well and dealing with the constipation, morning sickness, sleepless nights, tiredness, sore heads, cramps, sore boobs and the worry!

I eventually got my scan date through for 10am on 3rd April at the Roodlands Hospital 

Speak to you all soon


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys!

Chris really hope your op goes well and you have a quick recovery.  As Jambo says - one step closer to treatment.  Will be thinking about you - take care.

Toots - what did your GP give you for constipation?  Think I will have to pay my GP a visit - have had really bad constipation and wind for the past week (tmi!)  Eating fruit, drinking water and fruit juice hasn't helped.  Glad you got your scan date through - won't be too long now!

Mrs J - hope you keeping well.  I have my scan next Tues - counting the days already!  

Jambo - thats great news about your essay!  You deserve a medal for all the stress you were under whilst writing it - well done you!  

Morky - hope you haven't broken any legs yet and Mrs M is taking it easy.

Keeping well apart from rotten constipation and wind now!  Nearly late for work this morning with it!  Rector of school took me into his office tonight and said he guessed about my pregnancy!  He then proceeded to give me a great big hug and said he was absolutely delighted for me which was really nice.  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello team

I feel guilty for always only posting short messages but I'm always checking in from work. I don't have internet access on my own computer so I use someone else's password and don't want to get them sacked by being on too long as he's a bit of a surfer too!!

I hope Chel, MrsJ, Toots and Mrs Morky are enjoying the pregnancy lark...can't wait til it's me too. And Chris...hoe are you?

The reason I'm on, was just to say the Family Man is on at 9pm tonight. I have a friend over for dinner but I'll be taping it. Might be too close to the bone - but worth a watch. Happy viewing.

Jambo


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Chel - the doctor prescribed me a huge bottle of lactulose, which was a great help as even when I drunk plenty water and ate plenty fibre it still did 'move anything'

Jambo - I was wondering when the 'family man' was coming on so I'll be watching tonight. 

hope eveyone is well and can anybody help me with my ticker factory as I've got the address but I can't get it up as a picture as you can see!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi guys

Well I'm back, just a shortish post from me before I go and crash.  It was decided to remove both tubes yesterday, as the other was damaged as well, (it hasn't sunk in yet that I will never be able to fall naturally) one good thing is that an eptopic is unlikely, other news is that they found endometriosis, in a small way I feel as if I've been robbed of trying for the last 3yrs as this has never shown up before and things could maybe been done differently, but no point on dwelling on it.

Other news is that they have given me a injection today (zoplidex - something like that) and I have to have another one in 4 weeks, then onto FET, this is instead of nasal spray.

Still not quite with it so will catch up soon.

Hope all is well

Chris


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi Guys

Chris - Hope you get plenty of rest and everything isn't too sore.  Great that they have given you drugs for the next stage !!!  Hoping everything goes well  

Jambo ya big swot !! This course work thing would have been a disaster for me as I always relied upon last minute cramming to get me through !!!

Holiday was great - Mrs M took it really easy and weather was great (lots of skiing for me   )  Slight problem was the North American diet (ie steak, meat, steak and then some cheese) Now on  a diet of prunes and figs (supporting Mrs M).  Now just looking forward to our first scan on the 4th.  To be honest its a bit scary   loads of questions sneak into your mind !!! Also on tenterhooks as my mate was due on Wednesday. No sign yet, and every day post EDD is costing me £3 on a rash spread bet I made with her  

Hope everyone else is in tip top condition.  Off to try and get rid of jet lag before the clocks go forward and I get completely confused !


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Gang

Morky - great to hear from you. Glad the holiday went well and fingers crossed for your scan.

Chris - I've had both my tubes removed too and if your tubes are filled with fluid then they can leak poisonous gink into the womb making implantation impossible so your better off without them...honest. The Zoladex will give you some relief from the endo and there appears to be higher success rates for those who go into treatment straight after. (Not me - I had a disaster straight after Zolazex - only 1 egg) but the figures are on your side. Take care of yourself.

Toots - when I had a ticker up, I clicked on Morky's ticker  (ooh er Morky!!)
and went through the process. I wasn't sure where to put the address so just posted it in both the USL (or something like that) space and the signiture bit and it came up. Hope that helps a bit.

Chel - How are you doing? You have the school holidays coming up so hopefully you can take it easy and let us know how you're getting on

Mrs J - how's you too?

Watched the Family Man at 6am (got the cold and couldn't sleep) Not a good move - think it was just morbid facination and picked holes in all the bits - shed a few tears - the usual! Anyway. Looking forward to next weekend when we take on the wee team down the road..Hibs..or something like that! in the semi

Take care and look after yourselves as well as your wee baby (or babies - you know who you are! )

Jambo


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi guys

I am so pleased it's the weekend! Jambo, I've also had a cold, a really nasty one actually, had it all week and it's still here, but feeling better after 10 hours sleep (more like coma) last night. There was no way to take time off work as I had one of my team leaving Friday and a new person started on Monday so I had their induction to do. Just one of those weeks! My hubby was also away on a buying trip in Europe so I was on my own and feeling pretty sorry for myself...!

I also watched the Family Man. I thought it was ok, interesting because of our own experience and the ethical stuff was interesting to ponder. I could really identify with the characters and what they are going through, obviously. I've got no experience of private clinics though, and I'm sure it's pretty different from EFREC. I'll definitely keep watching, but you are right Jambo it's pretty close to the bone at times.

Chris - I am so pleased you are well and everything went ok (if you know what I mean). Just take care and get lots of rest, it's important you recover well.

Morkys - welcome back! Good to know you are back on Scottish soil!

Toots and Chel- how are you? and the bowels?!! (TMI coming up) I suffered badly when I had OHSS, in fact didn't go for 5 days once yuk! They gave me Lactulose in hospital and it seemed to do the job, but took half a day/a day to kick in. Ever since I have recovered from OHSS I've been regular as....a daily girl! And I wasn't usually so this is a good development. Keep drinking as much fluid as you can, it really does help. And some gentle exercise does wonders, and dates are pretty good to eat (tasty too). You must be nearly 12 weeks now? We're coming up to it next week, and you were just before us....blimey, you'll be in 2nd tri soon!

Chel - good luck with your scan on Tuesday, let us know how you get along, I'll be thinking of you. Ours is Wednesday morning. Swinging between nerves and excitement....more nerves.

I was thinking this week about what a tremendous support this site, but particularly this thread, has been to me. The last few months and IVF has been the hardest thing I think I've ever had to face, and although my DH is just wonderful I don't think he is able to feel how it is for me. Family and close friends are supportive, but they don't understand, even if you try and explain it. I got every bit of support I felt I needed form you guys. How cool is that? And how lovely is it, in this quite selfish world, that complete strangers (now close friends) can find such support and give it to others? The one thing I didn't count on though this whole experience was finding you lot and how special you are all to me. Thanks guys, I really want you to know that you have helped me tremendously and I will never forget that.

Ok, must be feeling a tad emotional? I'll stop now....

have a lovely weekend, get rest, have some fun, do something you love doing......

see you next week x


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi gang!

Chris - hope you are feeling better after your op.  At least now you know that your tubes will not cause any problems with your FET.  My tubes are blocked and I really don't think we could get anywhere without ivf.  I also have endo - but have never been offered any treatment for it so it can't be too bad.  The Zoladex should help calm it down for a couple of months before your FET.  It won't be long now - you just take care of yourself and get yourself back to full health.

Morky - great to hear that you both had a great holiday.  Having been to America several times I know the effects of the diet only too well!  Unfortunately I don't have to go to America for the effect at the moment!  Won't be too long until your scan - sure everything will be fine.  Hope your pal has her baby soon or you'll end up bankrupt!

Toots - Dr gave me Lactolose as well.  Have just started on it today so hopefully it will do the trick!  Have been going between constipation and the opposite for the past 3 weeks!  Hope you keeping well.

Jambo - won't be long until the semi now - looking forward to watching Gretna playing next week.  Will watch it on the telly but would have loved to have gone to Hampden.  Hoping for a Hearts/Gretna final!  

Mrs J - you lot have been a tower of strength to me too.  Hope your scan goes well on Wed - will be thinking about you.  Looking forward to mine on Tues but still a bit nervous about it too.  Will be 12 weeks on Wed if taking ET date as GRI did.  You won't be far behind!  Really hope I start to enjoy being pregnant after then - its just been such a worry up until now.  Fingers crossed for us this week!  

Still feeling achy - WHY can't it just stop and I could stop worrying!  Don't know if its stretching pains or just wind!  My digestive system seems to have collapsed!  My DH and parent's laugh at me everyday because I keep giving them a running commentary of how I am feeling!  Just let it be Tuesday so I can see bub again then Wed so I'll be 12 weeks!  Going to a Lady's Golf dinner tonight -bit worried that the Lactulose might kick in then!  

Love to you all

Chel x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning guys

Mrsj - this thread has been a tower of strength to me aswell, reading your post (very emotional at the mo) made me cry and realise I don't know what I would of done without everyone on this thread.  Slowly getting better, mum came yesterday and did housework and looked after me and DH is being great, quite tearful at times especially today (Mothers Day).  Anyway going for a shower now and to do something with the nest of hair on my head.

Speak soon

Chris


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

at work...so quickly...

MrsJ. I agree. You're not being emotional, this thread was magic for me in my last treatment and I'll be expecting you all to listen to my moaning again in July! I appreciate everyone's concern and love catching up regularly with how everyone is getting on.

Chel, I'm hoping for a Hearts Gretna final too. Good luck on saturday.

Chris, just take care of yourself. When do you think you'll start your treatment?

Hi Morky and Toots too

Jambo


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Jambo - you know we'll all be there every step of the way with you and for you. 

Chris - I hope you are feeling better and healing well

Chel - hope the scan went well, I've been thinking about you

Morkys and Toots - hope you are keeping well too

well, I have had a day from hell. My boss sent me an email saying that the company policy is chaging and they'll only pay statutory mat benefit rather than the much more generous company benefits laid out in the handbook.

I don't think they've got a leg to stand on legally, but it means bad feeling and a dispute that I just don't want or need.

life? what a bugger it is sometimes!!! oh well....hopefully tomorrow will be fine....

lots of love

mrsj


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys

Mrs J - good luck for tomorrow - will be looking forward to hearing all about it!

Morky - hope Mrs M is still keeping well and symptoms aren't too bad.  

Toots - not long till you scan now.

Chris - hope you keeping better.

Jambo - nearly April - July will be here before you know it!

Scan went really well today.  Bubba measuring 12+2 so growing fine.  Can't believe the difference in 2 weeks!  Midwife thinks I may have irritable bowel due to all the hormones.  Going back again for another scan at 15 weeks - just to keep me calm!  Will have a lovely photo album by the time I am finished!  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI all

Great the scan went well today Chel!!! I am going to work out how to get our scan onto the Gallery so I can act the proud Father to be 

MrsJ - sounds like a right bummer on the SMP front.  I hadn't registered that for babies born after 6/4 this year new rules apply, but I have no idea if employers can just withdraw terms and conditions willy nilly like that. I do however know a number of good employment lawyers  so if you need any free advice just ask.

Jambo - How could we not be there for you in July !!! after all the advice/support you have given us we simply must be able to give some back !!!

I know I am a big strong chap and we men don't do soppy stuff (honest  ), but this really is an awesome thread with so much help and support Thank You!

Was surprised to come back from hols to hear that a colleague in work had announced she is due on almost exactly the same day as Mrs should be !!!!! it is also a year to day since another girl in work delivered !!!! weird world huh  

Take care one and all and will chat soon


ps upon spell checking this (for typos as my spelling is perfect   ) i find the word willy is not in the dictionary used by this site. Its a fertility site for goodness sake. If there is no willy that may well be the problem !!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi guys

just a quickie as I'm at work....

we have 2 perfect disco-dancing babies.....the scan was awesome. active little fellas...wasn't expecting that!

so happy and pleased....

Morky - you made me laugh out loud!

love to you all, I'll post more thoroughly when I get a chance. x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Great News Mrsj  !!!!!!!  

With all that dancing think its girls ?


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Am off to Glasgow tomorrow for the semi on Sunday

Wish the Jam Tarts luck

Jambo


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning everyone

Just checking in to see that everyone is alright?

I am not to bad had a few bad days, mostly thinking that it will never happen naturally, even felt like giving up, but today I have decided that my 9 frozen embies need to come home to Mum and Dad (not all at once!) where they belong.

Anyway off to Morpeth today to take Mum and Dad to airport they are going to Switzerland for 2 weeks to see my cousin and family and in 3 weeks I am off to Yorkshire Dales to find some waterfalls!  Quite sad I love waterfalls and taking photos of them, plus a well earned long rest to come back all refreshed to start again

Enjoy weekend

Love Chris


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

ooooooo

A Chel vs Jambo final

hope we can keep the competition civil


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Chris
try not to give up hope.  You're right, those embies need a home and you're the only girl to give them a good one!   

Morky
Loved your post - it's so exciting!

Chel
I can't wait!!!! Do you think you'll go? or watch it on the telly?

Still got a friend staying over after the game so better not ignore her for long but lots of love to my fertility friends - life's still going in a different direction for me at the moment but you know I still like to be here.  

Take care and love to toots and mrsj too

Jambo(till the final)


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi all,
i've been feeling really sh*tty this week but today i got my scan and they both have normal looking heads, two arms and two legs each and good heartbeats (not sure what i was expecting to see!) They weren't particularly active so they must have been snoozing (a bit like their mum most of the day) Too early to tell the sex and I declined the blood test for the spina bifida and downs syndrome as the results are not that acurrate with twins and a bit of a risk of miscarriage and I don't know that I could get rid of them even if they had something wrong with them   All check-ups will now be at the ERI with the  'twin specialist ' so I go back on the 24th of April and then I should find out more.
My blood pressure, weight and urine were all okay so I can stop worrying for a wee bit.

Hope you are all well and looking after yourself


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi guys

Toots - pleased the scan went well, it's great to see them looking like proper humans isn't it? sorry you are feeling bad, that's sometimes the way with twins I've heard. Just make sure you are eating a good diet and drinking lots of fluid, it really helps.

Chris - you do have to stay positive, and I'm sure there's lots to be + about...but I know myself that some days it just feels hopeless. But it's not. Take care of yourself and get nice and fit for your next stage. I didn't mean to make you cry!  just wanted to show my appreciation! I'm a big soppy....

Morky - thanks for the offer of advice re HR issues, I'm waiting to see the "new" policy in a week or so, and will decide what to do then. You never know, they may be more generous than the old one so I don't want to cause upset until I know the facts. However, ACAS have advised me that they can't remove/decrease the terms after I've announced my PG so I'll cross that bridge when it comes. DH is hoping for a boy/2 boys at least...but he'll love 2 girls just as much. They looked like trouble makers to me!

Jambo - I work with 2 Hibs lovers and they are gutted...they walked out after the 2nd goal because they couldn't bare it any more, poor things! It must have been a great day for you winners! What did you mean by "life going in a different direction"? I am sorry if I haven't paid attention, but I don't know what you mean. I hope you are feeling well in yourself, you are always so busy and sociable!

We've been to-ing and fro-ing over what to do about the tests for downs. as toots says, it's more complicated for twins....and we don't really know what we'd do even if we were high risk...it's really tricky. But I think we are going to just go with it and not have the tests....I'll let you know.

Well, better get some work done (I'm so over work at the moment....counting down the weeks left already! awful behaviour!) speak to you all soon

love mrsj x


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi gang!

Jambo - fab result for your guys on Sunday!  Really looking forward to final - would love to go but will probably watch it on the telly.  Hearts will absolutely hammer us but it will be great to see anyway!  It won't be long until your life is going in the same direction as the rest!  Roll on July!  

Toots - hope you start to feel a bit better soon.  Really glad that everything went well with your scan - its just so exciting to get to this stage!  How did they calculate your due date?  The Dr at GRI said it should be 2 weeks back from Embryo transfer date but places on the net take it from 2 weeks back from egg collection.  Confused!  

Mrs J - really glad your scan went well too.  I have also been to-ing and fro-ing about these blood tests.  Some days I think - yes we will just get them done.  Other days - definately no.  There is absolutely no way I would have an amnio so finding out about Down's for definate is out of the question.  If it came back low risk then that would be fine and it would kind of put my mind at ease for the rest of the pregnancy.  If it came back high-risk I don't know what we would do.  I can't see us being able to do anything about it anyway - we will probably never get this chance to be parents ever again.  It would also just cause me to worry for the rest of my pregnancy.  We have spoken to lots of people who have different views on it all.  My sister-in-law had an amnio both times - both times ok but she found it extremely stressful for a few days - she said she wouldn't have the bloods if she had the choice again.  What if you have an amnio, miscarry and then the baby was perfectly ok??  I couldn't cope with that either!  Scary stuff!  Thought the worry would stop after 12 weeks!!!  We are going for another scan at 15 weeks just to try to keep me calm.  At my 12 week scan they said there was no sign of Spina Bifida as far as she could see at that stage.  I am going to ask them at my 15 week scan if there is any markers of either Spina Bifida or Down's.  If it is ok then I'm not going to have the bloods.  The blood tests don't seem to be that reliable anyway.  I know at least 3 people who were put as high risk but had perfectly healthy babies.  Sorry to go on about this but it has been worrying me for about a week now!  How are you keeping yourself?  It must be soo exciting to see 2 little people in there!

Chris - glad to hear you are on the mend.  FET's work for a lot of people so you have just got to keep trying!  I had just about given up after the first ivf cycle but so glad I just went ahead and got on with the next.  Really hope everything works out for you and you get there soon.  

Morky - when is your scan?  It can't be long now or have I missed it?  Is Mrs M keeping well?  You can referree between Jambo and I on May 13th!  Hope we get a ref like the one on Saturday who awarded us the duff penalty!  

Feeling much better that I have got over the 12 week stage.  Still got a windy tum but can cope with it now I know everything it ok.  Think it might be starting to sink in that hopefully we are going to have a baby!  Keep looking at my massive stomach and feeling emotional!  Sent for £183 of maternity clothes from Next this morning!  DH will kill me!  Fed up with trying to find clothes to fit. 

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI Folks !!!

Had the scan today and have posted a pic of the wee one in our Gallery !!!! Still on for delivery about 1st week in Nov  Mrs M is great but getting a bit worried about clothes getting "neater" 

We just can't wait to get back to Belfast now and tell our parents ! My sis knows the news and scolded me yesterday for giving her blood pressure by making her keep secrets 

Not sure I wanna ref you Chel and Jambo  I have seen girlie fights and its not pleasant  

Hope you had a giggle with your pal Jambo. Can't imagine this thread without you, and as Chel said July is absolutely no time away !!! we are trying to get a cottage in the lake district for a nice relaxing hol with my pal and her new extended family 

Take care one and all !!!

Michael


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Morky

Great news about your scan.  It will be great being able to tell your parents at last!  Tell Mrs M that the clothes thing does not get any easier!

Congratulations once again!

Chelx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys

I'm feeling really guilty for not posting more often. I pop in most days from work to read how everyone's getting on but never want to post short replies all the time so end up saying nothing. You're in my thoughts all the time though....

I'm really struggling to give up the drink and lose the weight again. I've put on a stone since my attempt - and I'm not even pregnant!!  I need to stop drinking again too but it all seems so far away. I need to find my motivation again - if anybody finds it - send it to me!! The good news is my period came yesterday so there's just my May period to go then I phone the clinic with my June period to get started!!

Have any of you booked a holiday. Stuart and I are getting dead depressed as everyone seems to be booking up and we're saving for treatment...think I'll just book a cruise instead!

Enyway, enough of the moaning...how's all you yummy mummy's and laddie daddy's doing?

Hope you all well

Take care and speak to you all soon

Jambo


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Jambo

When you find your motivation - pass it my way please!!!!

Really busy at mo - recovered from op and got a new temp contract last week, normally turn them down as I have other things on, but it will be more spending money for my holiday in 2 weeks time.

Hope all is well, I will do a proper catch up later on in week

Chris F

P.S. We should do a meet up sometime, somewhere central to us all


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Cor it like buses none for ages then 3 come at once 

We've been pretty busy too, but on the wind down for Easter. Lots of eggs to get through we hope !!!!
Jambo - Surely you are going to give up the booze after the final . Alcohol free Champagne just doesn't cut it I'm afraid.  On that note a guy in work saw a corking deal on Stella (50p a bottle). Only when he got home with 2 cases did he find out it was alcohol free   Stuck with evil stuff now !!!!

Chris - Good to see you are over the op. Where are you going on your hols ?

Like the idea of a meet   not sure where half way for us all is though  

Take Care


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey team

Jambo - you kept me motivated last tx....so I'll help as much as I can to repay the support! Now the weather is getting a bit better, it's easier to think about being outdoors/doing something healthy. The winter seemed to drag on forever this year and it's hard to do anything but plonk on the sofa in front of the box!

Chris F - you sound well, pleased recovery is going good. Where is the holiday? I'd love to meet up if others are keen.

Morky - great news on the scan, enjoy telling your family, I'm sure they will be over the moon.

Chel - hope you are keeping well.

Toots - how are you feeling?

Well, week from hell report coming up....

1. most stressful week at work in a long time, really awful
2. father in law staying with us since friday as unable to get out of bed/chair unassisted. Now been admitted to ERI for treatment/op later this week (he's got another tumor in his arm which had fractured the bone and is giving him huge pain)
3. panic stations yesterday as I discovered I was bleeding just before midday. Hospital were great, we're all fine, bleeding probably from cervix and nothing to worry about but scared the living daylights out of us. You can imagine what we were thinking on the drive to the hospital. worst 10 minutes of my life.

so, I am off work today resting. The main problem now is I am nervous/anxious again and I had really started to enjoy being PG prior to this....I am sure I will again but it feels a bit like "how many hoops?"

so, looking forward to a stress-free week, for me and my poor DH.

hope you have all enjoyed a more peaceful and enjoyable weekend! are you looking forward to easter? what's everyone doing we, hopefully, are off to stay with a group of close friends on a tiny island (called little ross) of the west coast. Our pal's family owns it and have converted the lighthouse into a beautiful home. So lots of eating, talking and drinking (but not for me) ahead. Hope the weather is good or it'll all be off if we can't get across safely in the dingy.

speak to you all soon, lots of love

mrsj


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

We are going to a village in the middle of no where in the Yorkshire Dales, I have this mad obsession with waterfalls and there is loads in that area, 1 week of walking, exploring and chilling basically, people think we are mad but it is my idea of heaven, couldn't be done with going abroad and sitting in the sun.

Speak soon

Chris F.

P.S. Where in the world is everyone from? If we are to arrange  meet we need to know where folks are?


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi gang

Mrs J - sorry to hear about your bad week.  You must have been terrified with the bleeding but I'm so glad everything is ok.  You just rest up and take it easy.  Hope the weather is better for your weekend away and your father-in-law keeps a bit better.  

Chris - hope you enjoy your holiday in Yorkshire too.  We just need to get some better weather.  

Jambo - not long now till your treatment.  We will all be here to help!

Morky - hope you are looking after Mrs M - I was reacquainted with the hoover this week - can only milk this pregnancy thing for so long!

Toots - how are you doing?  When is you next appt?

Have been looking for maternity jeans but can't get any to fit me properly.  They all make my backside look as if it is half way to my knees!  Sticking with stretchy, black trousers - hide a magnitude of sins.  

Hope you all well 

Chel x


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi folks,
MrsJ - Sorry to hear about your bleed, I can imagine how frantic you must have felt. My sister says that you just have to get used to the worrying, you worry all way through pregnancy, you worry about the birth going ok and then you worry if you are looking after your baby properly, then when they go to school etc etc.   I'm having some good days and some hellish days, morning retching has started and chronic headaches every other day and have to take lactulose every day to stay regular. I'm sure it'll all be worth it in the end.

Chris - Your holiday sounds like heaven to me too! Enjoy yourself - you deserve it.  

Jambo - We're not going on any holidays either, not at easter or summer.  We have just finished paying the loan for our first treatment and now we have to keep our money for fees and stuff for moving house (not seen anything we like yet) And I've been looking at the price of all the baby stuff (x2) and it's going to come to a small fortune! Luckily our parents are buying the buggy and the cots, so that'll help. Enjoy yourself until your tx and I wouldn't worry too much about your weight.

Chel - My next appointment is with twin specialist at ERI on the 24th at 9.15am and my dad is taking me, which will give me a chance to have a wee chat with him as he hasn't said much about the pregnancy at all. I got a pair of maternity jeans for £35 at mothercare which were really nice and they had a stretchy band at the waist which grows with you and then eventually sits under the bump as you get bigger, but I had to go  a size down for them to fit me properly. I went to Dot perkins and next but their trousers were either horrible or for people 6 mnths pregnant or more (massive). 

morky - hope mrs is doing well and have a nice holiday.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Team 

Chris, you really seem to have made a good recovery after your op. I hope you find your holiday totally relaxing. Think some sun would cheer me up more though....I'm more of a city break kinda gal )although I hate flying). Currently thinking about getting the ferry to Bruge and Brussels although Hearts will be in Europe this Autumn so think we'll be going on the European trips. I'd be up for meeting. The other thread I post on has done it (I didn't go) but it sounded like it went okay and nobody had two heads! I'd be happy to meet in either Edinburgh or Glasgow. It might make more sense than everyone travelling to Harthill....only joking! Whatever folk think. I think I'd be pretty anxious about meeting up but I bet it'd be fine!

Morky, hope you've got lots of nice eggs to chomp your way through. Mrs Morky will be off the booze so all that's left is chocolate. The alcohol free beer story was really funny...Stuart and I drank lots of the stuff over Christmas and New Year, at least having a bottle with the word "Becks" on it made me feel like I was part of the gang. Had my friend and her husband over for a mexican on Friday. One or two margarita's MAY have been drunk....

Mrsj, it really does sound like the week from hell. How are you coping? I hope your father in law is feeling a bit better - but what's the long term plans? And you - do you have a follow up appointment. I hope you feel reassured and can get back to enjoying your pregnancy. My goodness you worked hard enough to achieve it. You deserve to enjoy it now.

Chel, Imagining you trying all these trousers made me  My friend went into that posh(ish) maternity shop Formes (I think) and as soon as she walked into the shop the assistant told her "we don't do anything with an expanding panel at the front!" okay then!

Toots, I guess the cost of twins is probably frightening the living daylights out of you. My friend at work has been looking at nursery's for her forthcoming baby and cost is putting me right off...well not right off but a wee bit! Are you still looking actively for a new house? Nothing the right size or in the right area?

As you know, I work with teenagers with substance use difficulties and have had 5 who are pregnant recently. One had her baby last week so am going up to the NRIE today to visit the baby girl. I could never grudge these people their babies as I know all these young girls too well and just want the best for them. My friend who is the minister also anounced her pregnancy last week at church. She asked me first if it would be okay as she wouldn't do it at church if I'd be upset but I just told her to go ahead....she's gone through it too and deserves the joy of telling everyone. The whole congregation gasped and then burst into applause - my turn next hopefully.

Anyway - I'd better get out of my pit and get ready for work.

TAKE CARE

Jambo


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Michael glad to hear that all is going well will check out the piccie shortly!!
Hope that Mrs M is doing ok and gets lots of choccie eggs!!!

Mrsj sorry to hear about ur scare glad that all is ok with bubs tho, hope that ur fil is doing ok also

Chel hope that ur doing ok and blooming

Toots hope the appt goes ok on the 24th 

Jambo hope that ur doing ok, ur job sounds a bit tough hope its not too difficult meeting the baby

Chris glad that u have had a good recovery, when do u plan to have ur next tx

Have a fab time away hun hope u come back feeling all refreshed

Have a fab easter folks

Emilyxx


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey friends

have a lovely Easter holiday all of you!

don't eat too much chocolate and spend some quality time with your nearest and dearest.

see you all next week xxx mrsj


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Last post for a few days, but just wanted to say hi and Have a nice hols to you all

Mrs M seems to have got over her Chocolate dislike problem - funny that coming up to Easter  

Have Fun and hugs


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hope you all have a good Easter and don't each to much chocolate!!!!

Go for my next zoladex injection next Thursday and then have to ring the hospital to see what happens after that. I am presuming I have to go for a scan and they fingers crossed I could be moving on to the next step.  I can't wait till my hols, really looking forward to getting away.  

Hope your all looking after those babies, just think next Easter you'll have little ones.  Jambo not long now till your next treatment, it will soon come around, have you found your motivation yet?  I sure haven't, think I will try and look for it after Easter and see if I get any eggs!!!

Speak soon

Chris F


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Chris

I seem to be getting there - lost 3lbs this week. Need to start my next (and last - apart from disertation) essay so will need double motivation. Hope you are feeling a bit more motivated too. Good luck with your last injection and then scan.

Hope all you pregnant ladies (Toots, Mrsj, Chel, Mrs M) are all okay. Take care

Jambo


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Afternoon folks

Hope you are all alright, looking forward to my holidays on Saturday, starting to get organised now, just want Thursday over with (2nd zoladex injection) then I can really get into holiday mood.  This time around I have decided not to tell as many people what we are doing, trouble is we all live on family farm, his parents are across the yard and his brother and family are two doors away, so I've said to John (DH) that if they ask I am just having a check after the op to see what is happening, I feel that I don't want the pressure of everyone knowing and keep asking, it was hard after the negative IVF having to tell everyone, when all I wanted to do was hide and not have to tell anyone, so that is what I've decided, hopefully John won't feel that he has to tell them why I am not out and about on the farm. Only my Mum and close friend will know.  Anyway sorry about the me post.

How's the bumps coming along?  Sorry mind a bit mush who's due the first?  

Hope everyone is well

Chris F

Hope the rain stays away from Yorkshire!!!


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI All

Easter eatathon is over  Family over the moon and got to see lots of friends too. Just need to get old folks counselling and next scan out of the way.

Way to go on the 3Lbs Jambo!!! Wish I was doing as well !  Not long to the big game now - hope you have your big rattle ready

Good luck for the next Jag Chris. Wish I was off on more hols, but will be a while yet.  Can totally see where you are coming from by wanting to keep quiet on the next cycle.  We told some family we were starting, but kept the updates to a minimum (they assumed that if we wanted to talk about it we would) Hope it all goes brilliantly for you this time.

Not long to my Bike and Hike   (30miles bike 25mile walk)

Absolutely bricking it now as not trained nearly enough. We are doing it for Maggies Cancer Centres which appear to be brilliant for those that need them. Its probably a bit cheeky but if any of you feel like sponsoring me pm me and Ill give you a link that you can use.

Hope everyone else is tickety boo and speak soon

M


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi gang

Just a quick one before I have to get ready for school!

Chris - hope your injection goes ok today.  Like you I was really cautious who I told we were going through treatment the 2nd time.  The first time lots of people knew and it was really hard telling them that it hadn't worked.  Fingers crossed for you this time and look after yourself.

Toots, Mrs J how are you?  Decided to have the screening bloods after very long discussion with midwife the other day.  Having them today and will have to try and forget about it until the results come through.  No matter what though there is no way I am having an amnio!  Hope you both keeping well and both sets of twins are giving you big bumps!

Morky - good luck with your hike/bike - sounds like hard work!  Hope Mrs M is keeping well and you didn't deprive her of all the chocolate eggs!

Jambo - congrats on your weight loss!  Its great to hear you are getting ready for the next cycle - it won't be long now!  

Had another scan on Tues.  Bubba measuring 6 days ahead!  Was sucking its thumb and wriggling around.  It was so lovely to see.  Next scan at 20 weeks.  Have developed a massive bump over the last week.  Everyone at work has been commenting on it!  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi guys

Just a quick one from me trying to get organised for holidays.

Had 2nd injection today and I go for baseline scan on 1st May (I am so excited to be moving on), so plans are to have a good relaxing holiday ready to start.

If I don't speak before, take care and I will speak after holidays

Love Chris F


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Great News Chris.  Have a great holiday

Hope you all don't mind but feel a rant coming on.  Mrs M went to the GP last Tuesday after being released by the GRI. We hadn't heard anything from the Queen Mums about antenatal, so I suggested Lara ring the GP. Space cadet receptionist says its GP practice not to refer new mums for antenatal care until week 16 !!!!! Queen Mum's (and NICE regulations) recommend 12 weeks and you can't have a Nuchal scan after week 14 it appears. We are both an ancient 37 so we are keen to have as many tests that may prevent the need for an amnio.  

Got pretty hacked off and Lara rang the GP. She basically tried to blame Lara for not visiting her earlier (when the GRI said not to) and also not allowing the average 4 weeks it takes our practice to issue a standard letter  . I keep being surprised (God knows why) at the ineptitude of people.

Will get it sorted one way or another, and I suppose its nice to be subject to the same level of crappy service as "normal" preggers folk

Sorry for the rant but it does feel better


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi guys,
Jambo - Good luck with the final and well done on your weight loss

Morky - Sorry to hear about your shabby treatment. I'm not surprised we have to carry our notes about with us, otherwise they would surely get lost! Glad to hear Mrs m is doing ok though and good luck on your bike and hike. I know how you feel when you say you are ancient, as I am 37 and DH is 41 (and unfortunately looks even older!)

Chris F - I can understand you not telling anyone because everyone kept asking me how it was going and I didn't want to tell them when I was pregnant until i was 13wks. But it was a waste of time because my DH is a bigger gossip than any woman!

Chel - It must have been really great to see your baby sucking their thumb. Can you feel anything yet? I can feel mine rumbling about around my belly button every time I wake up. It's really weird!

Mrs J - How are you keeping? Do you feel quite big already?

I think we may have found a house, it was a bit over our budget, but everything we have looked at in our price range, weren't in nice areas.

Speak to you soon


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Gang

I love it...why is it the house you fall in love with is just a wee bit over what you can afford!

Chel, it's so nice to hear your baby is growing and developing. Last week I had a wee look at all our posts back during the two week wait and when everyone got their results, it's amazing everone has come so far.

Chris, it's great you're really moving towards your treatment now.

I'm going to the footy today , then a cocktail party tonight. Tomorrow, I'm off to Oloroso with the voucher for our free lunch - after we complained about the last one.

Toodle pip and keep healthy everyone

Jambo


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Guys

Chris - hope the hol is great, you've had some good weather so far. Wise about keeping quiet, I don't think it helps to have load of folk all asking what's happening, only increases the pressure which is enough already!

Jambo - great news about the weight loss, how did you do it? exercise/deprivation? good luck with the final essay (hooray!) gosh, your tx will be upon us before we know it. time is flying.

Morky - sorry about the frustrating experiences, I can sympathise. we've only been given our scan dates and no other appointments, so at the moment we'll have our 19 week scan and then no one will see us ntil 28 weeks for another scan. My GP specifically siad I'd be seen at least once a month due to twins....so we'll need to sort that out. god, life ain't ever easy! Good luck with the bike and hike...it's amazing what adrenalin can make you do....boy will you feel it the following 2 days though. Let us know how it goes.

Toots - great news about the house, we did the same thing a year and a half ago and blew our budget. who cares if you have a lovely home, it'll be really important with the 2 new additions soon! Yes, I am big. I saw a friend who is 22 weeks and she's smaller than me. I am going to be huge by the end!!!! But I do like the bump, and so does DH. Bit uncomfortable sleeping though. How are you feeling?

Chel - you've got to do what feels right with these things. We didn't get the bloods done or the nuchal scan, on the advice of our consultant. I have no idea if that is the right choice or not. we'll see how things look at the 19 weeks scan. How are you feeling generally?

Well, we've had a week from hell again! Father in law had operations delayed until Friday eventually, but he got through them (this was a worry) and is now in recovery (which will take months). He's off his head on drugs, keeps phoning us and talking rubbish, but he is on the mend hopefully. It's a good job we both had this week off, so we could see him at the hospital as much as we needed to, but it wasn't exactly how we'd imagined our holiday to be. I think we'll take another week off in the next couple of months so we can get a proper break together.

Good news...I've moved from 34A (.) (.) to 34 C!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ye ha! I have a cleavage, and I am going to use it! low cut tops gallore for me, definitely a positive side effect!

Feeling pretty good really, still exhausted at odd moments but not like a month or so ago.

Love to you all

mrsj x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Peeps!!!!

Just posting to say a quick 

Hope everyone is well

Mr Morky, ggrrr    at the surgery
Hope u get it sorted matey

Also belated   for today
Hope that u and Lara had a good day
Next yrs will be awesome!!

mrsj.... i just noticed ur EDD is our wedding anniversary wooohooo
altho am sure u will have ur bundles with u before then!! (i hope!!)

Hope everyone else is ok
Emilyxx


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

Mrs J - If I was you I would phone your midwife and ask why you haven't already been referred to the twins clinic at ERI. I have a square pink sheet in my notes which detail all of my appointments until birth. I have midwife appointments at 24, 30, 34, 37wks and hospital scans at twin clinic at 20, 28, 32, 36 and 38wks. There is also information sessions held at ERI on 5 & 12 June (for an hour each) for learning to deal with problems associated with breastfeeding and bringing up twins.
My appointment went well today and they referred me for a scan as I was a bit worried, and it showed that they were both jumping about the place and healthy heartbeats.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Team

Just a wee quick hello. Am off this week supposed to be doing my next essay....OH MY GOD I hear you all scream in terror. Don't worry, I'll be going on about for as long this time!

Toots, I agree, MrsJ should jus get in contact and get herself sorted like you. It sound like there is a lot of extra appointments and help to prepare you for twins.

Chel, how's you?

Morky, as you say - there's a certain irony about getting the same rubbish treatment as all the folk who seem to just sneeze and they're preggers. I was at a booking in appointment with one of my young folk today. I was a wee bit jealous and thought...can't wait for it to be me. The funny thing was - she was telling me about her auntie who has had lots of IVF and how she wants to be sensitive about it and I just smiled on the inside.

Anyway, hope you're doing okay too Chris

See you all soon

Jambo


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI guys !!!

Great to see you here Em and thanks for the B;day wishes. Was debating whether to update ot signature, or just live in denial land and stay 36 for a bit longer  

Been a bit of an up and down time round our house. Had a fantastic dinner on Saturday then yesterday Mrs M had a bit of bleeding. Needless to say we were bricking it, but had a scan this afternoon and the wee bub was having a bit of a workout !!. Also not so wee anymore so and acording to Queen Mum's we are 12+ weeks. Took the opportunity to hurry along our booking in visit so wins all round !!

New pic on my Gallery fo anyone who cares to look. Wish I could add the Take Hart music, but maybe save that for the Blog.

Good Luck on the essay Jambo. Turns out one my colleagues doing the walk is Jam Tart mad !!! Bringing my Ipod


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Morky, happy birthday! sorry I missed that one somewhere along the line. Hope you had a good one.

I am based in Fife so maybe they do things differently here, but I will get back in touch with the clinic tomorrow and see what's what. I will say "my friend toots who is also pregnant with twins has appointments at....and scans at...etc etc!!!" lets see what they do then! I had my IVF at ERI because we had already started treatment there before moving to Fife, and we'd have gone to back of the queue....

mum's on the webcam!!! must go!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morky
yous must have been SO worried. And here was us thinking all the worry was over at the end of the dreaded 2WW  Enjoy the walk (sorry the jambo's get everywhere!)

MrsJ
Good luck with getting them sorted out. Am sure you'll be very assertive and get great treatment.

Hi to Toots Chel and Chris too

Off to do essay

Jambo (but hope Gretna have a great day Chel!)


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi gang

Jambo - not essay time again!  Hope its an easy one for you this time.  Not long till the big match now!  

Mrs J - think you should phone up and find out about appointments.  I have 20 week scan then appt with midwife at 24 weeks.  I had dreaded bloods taken on Sunday.  Find out if results are high in about a week.  Midwife put heart-monitor on an let me have a wee listen though.  That was brilliant!  Sorry to hear about you FIL.  Hopefully you and DH will get another week to spend together soon.  Good to hear that you are keeping so well.  I will also have to invest in bigger bras this weekend!  Its great - first time I've ever had a proper cleavage!

Toots glad to hear you've found a house you like.  Glad to hear that both bubs are doing well.  Its so lovely to see them on a scan isn't it!

Morky - happy birthday.  Glad that everything is ok with Mrs M.  Must have been terrifying - good to know that everything is now ok though.  

Chris - hope you are enjoying your hols.

Me - bump is getting bigger by the day!  Some pupils in another teacher's class noticed today and asked her if I was pregnant!  Keeping really well!  My FIL asked me if I was "maturing" the other day!  We think he meant blooming!  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Gang

Just a quick question...

Has anybody had a hysteroscopy?

1 - what was it like?
2 - was it worth it, and 
3 - did it delay your treatment?

Dr Thong offered me one today. Don't know what to do.

Jambo


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

jambo- they gave me one when I was in for my laparoscopy. I don't think it is anything to worry about as it only involves a catheter-like microscope (just like the one they put your embryos back in with). I don't think you would need any anasthetic, and they put it through your cervix to have a look into your uterus just to see if there is any thing in there that might hinder your treatment, like fibroids. I have fibroids, but you can have three different types 1. attached outside your uterus (causes cramping), 2. attached inside which can be removed fairly easily and 3. ones like mine which are built into the wall of the uterus (which don't cause too much problems unless they get bigger than 3cm wide). Worth doing to see if anything can be done to improve the chances of your next treatment working. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks Toots

I've decided to have it as I've nothing to lose (except the £3200 on another failed treatment!)

Thanks for telling me about yours. Well better get started on the dreaded essay for the day. The sun is shining outside so I hope you're all up to better things than me.

Jambo


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Gang

I am back!!!!

Had a brillian holiday, loads of good weather and walking, just a pile of washing to do now, will catch up properly later

Chris F


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Chris

great to hear from you. Glad you had a great holiday. I hope you enjoyed the distraction. Sometimes it's hard to realise there are other things in life other than fertility! Glad you enjoyed yourself, now get that washing done 

Jambo


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Howdy Folks !!

Finished my bike and hike !!!! More importantly Im still alive !

Was all a bit tricky at the start when a team member fell off her bike and broke a rib !.  After that was all pretty straight forward. Did 55 miles in just over 12 hours (including numerous feeding stops).  Maggies Cancer Centres are pretty amazing, and please God none of us ever need one, but if we ever find we do then rest assured of immense help !!!

Had my mate staying over with her hubby, wee girl (2.75 yo) and new baby boy.  Its just amazing spending time with them, and her wee girl is soo cute.  They may be up again soon so dead excited 

Had another little scare so another trip to the EPAU. Everything fine so we got another scan . As well we did really as we STILL dont have a booking in appt. and we are 13+ weeks !!! Did some sneaky tests and measurements while we were there  

Great you had a good hol Chris, got some washing you could do if you like socks, and lycra shorts mostly 

I think you made the right decision Jambo, Hope everything goes ok, and GOOD LUCK for the final !!!!!

Hugs to all

M&L


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

hey folks

how are you all?

Jambo - when are you having the investigation done? your TX is fast approaching now.

Morky - well done! and for such a great cause. you should feel really proud. Sorry to hear about the scare, I know what it feels like and it's awful. But they do say that it's very common and we shouldn't worry too much...very difficult though. Especially when getting there has been harder, like for us guys.

Chris - welcome back, I am pleased you had a good holiday, you deserve it!

Chel - hope all is well for you

Toots - are you expanding quickly? I am! it's so silly, literally in a matter of a couple of weeks there is a very big difference....people can't stop being amazed by it!

I am enjoying the weather being a bit warmer, it's so good to get outside and forget about the winter, and put the tights and jumpers away...

work provided me with the maternity policy (after 2 months of waiting). It's good news. 6 weeks at full pay and 20 weeks at 50% pay....I think they checked out where they stood and realised they needed to honour the old policy and bring it up to date with new legislation. So, we are going to be a bit better off than we thought, which is great. but the whole thing has left a bit of a bad taste in my mouth, and I have been "excluded" (without anyone actually speaking to me officially about it), from Directors meetings that I used to attend monthly. They just started without me at a different time, and no-one came to get me or mention why I hadn't been there! I'm so suprised, but I guess I shouldn't be. My DH was always concerned that emplyers can change when you tell them you are expecting. Now I just can't wait to finish, and am going to take leave as soon as I can (end of July). 

When are you others planning to start maternity leave?

Well, better do some work!

lots of love

mrsj x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi all

Mrs J - I am obviously not in your position re work, but I think there are lots of ways of taking a break from work without eating into valuable maternity time!!!.  It also seems to me that exclusion of the type you describe could be part of a constructive dismissal action.  Generally even the hint of such an action is enough to "motivate" a change in actions .  Another thorny issue for employers can be part time working.  In our business (consulting) less than 4 days a week is tricky also a day off at the end or beginning is better than the middle, but I guess it depends on circumstance.

Hope we are all well


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi gang

Chris glad you enjoyed your hols - not long till treatment now!

Morky - well done you for getting through the bike and hike.  Sorry to hear about your scare - glad that everything is ok though.  

Jambo - when are you having your procedure?  Hope everything goes ok.  Not long till June now!

Mrs J - glad to hear you are keeping well.  Your Maternity pay is pretty good!  I get 3 months paid and 3 months statutory maternity pay (£106 a week).  Then up to 6 months unpaid leave.  I will finish at the start of the school summer hols and start my maternity leave on the 20th August - the day the schools go back.  I am planning to take the full time off - go back Aug 2007 but part time I hope - 2 days only.  Are you going back?

Toots - hope you are keeping well also.  

Well had a rotten phone-call last night to say that my blood for screening tests, which had been taken nearly 2 weeks ago, had got lost in the post and had only arrived in Glasgow for testing yesterday!  As it has spent too long in the post then they couldn't use it and I had to have it re-taken today.  Not a happy girl as you can imagine!  Midwife said that she had never had this happen before - it would have to be me!  Spent weeks trying to decide whether or not to have the tests - then this!  Will now have to wait over another week for the results if it makes it safely to Glasgow this time.  Midwife let me have a listen to the heartbeat today though which was good.  Getting bigger by the minute - finding it difficult to find maternity clothes.  

Hope you all well

Chel x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Blooming Marvellous is supposed to be good for Mail order clothes 

Got a load of stuff from my mate at the weekend, and Mrs M is delighted to fit into size 10 jeans )


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Team

Sitting here supposed to doing my essay but thought I'd pop in and say hi!

My hysteroscopy and D&C are on the 01 June at 11am. It's a general anaesthetic but just a short one. Am looking forward to it as there seems evidence that it might help improve my chances. Whe I was getting booked in, the nurse asked my weight. I've put a stone and a half on since my last IVF so I just lied and told her 12 stone. I know have to get there by the 1st of June. Have lost half a stone already by eating not much else but organic fruit and veg!! Don't know what the procedure will do to my periods so no idea what'll happen with my treatment.

Chel, It's just SO typical, them managing to lose your sample. Hope they get the next one okay and everything is fine.

Morky, you must be so proud of yourself for raising money for such a good cause. I know the centre in Edinburgh (just down the road from me) was invaluable to a girl at church.

MrsJ, hopefully the weather will stay fine for you to enjoy it over the weekend. I'm looking forward to lounging in the garden and having my tea there after a hard day at work.

Chris and Toots - how are you both. Chris did you get my email re healthy eating?

have a great weekend guys.

Chel, are you excited about Gretna getting into Europe?

Jambo


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi guys

Jambo - good news about the op, and great if it improves your chances. I've got everything it's possible to have crossed crossed for you! and for Chris!

Chel - know what you mean about maternity clothes. There are some around, but not loads, and I haven't really liked them much....best for me so far have been from H&M. I've also converted some normal clothes into maternity. I got a wrap-aropund dress from H&M that I wear as a "smock" over t shirt and trousers that looks nice. I can't imagine what will fit me by the end, going on my expanding bump even at this stage. I'll be a whale. So sorry about the problems, what a nightmare. I remember you saying you wouldn't have amnio, so at least there's not that time-pressure. But the waiting must be a killer.

Morky - I hear what you say. I could play hard with them if I really wanted, but I actually just want to chill out, and I think the best thing is to finish earliy for me. I have some hol left for this year and in addition the holiday I'd accrue during Mat leave, which I can also take. So my Mat leave won't kick in until August anyway. Work seems very unimportant suddenly in the grand scheme of things! We're a consultancy business too! Learning and Development, HR, Search and Selection etc...what type are you?? I might talk to them about returning part time in a year, but I won't do that until I am through the first 6 months of leave. It gives me more options later.

Toots - how are you? long time no speak!

Chris - Hope you have finished all the washing! When is the next stage of your treatment?

Well, my best pal came for the weekend and we had a lovely time. She has had a really bad year, her partner of 9 years finished with her last August out of the blue, and she's still reeling from it. She's my age (34, nearly 35) and has to start again in terms of finding a partner (which is really important to her) before she can even get onto having a family/am I fertile etc....it made me think about how lucky I am, and that I had my DH even if our TX hadn't worked. Hopefully we sent her back to London feeling a little happier, but I think she's got a long way to go yet until she finds happiness again. Don't you wish you could just fix things for people you love

Anyway pals, must go back to work now, lovely chatting to you all. Are we going to be brave an meet up

Mrsj x


----------



## Toots (Jul 8, 2004)

hiya 
Jambo- we were invited to a night out in dalkeith miners club on saturday which was a presentation to hearts players (past and present). Our friend is the sister of Bobby Prentice and there were quite a few players there (like John Robertson etc) but as I'm not into football I didn't even know that they were sitting at the tables next to us! I think it would have been a night out you would have enjoyed, but I believe that they have other nights organised. Glad you decided to get the hysterescopy, you'll get out the same day but I wouldn't make any plans for the day after as you'll be a bit tender! 

Chel - I've had trouble finding nice maternity clothes as well,  it's all t-shirts and funny trousers. I got a pair of jeans in asda (only £10) but because it has an elastic panel in the front, you have to make sure your tops cover it. I've got a couple of nights out coming up so I think I'll have to get on the net to find a couple of nice tops. The trouble with me is I'm only 5'3'' and I just look like a wee fat smurf in everything! 

mrs J- I know what you mean when you say people are amazed at your bump, most folk think I'm about 7 months gone and it literally gets bigger everyday. My family only see me once a week and they can't beleive it either. i'm already having trouble putting shoes or socks on and I have to sleep with a foam pillow under it as it's getting quite heavy. God knows what we're going to be like at 9 months!  (not that I'm complaining, of course)

Chris and Morky - hope all is well with you both


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Evening Campers

Had a great week here  Good to see we are all going along nicely  

Mrsj, I am a financial consultant (financing of stuff like hospitals and roads). Not Rocket science really but one heck of a lot of meetings   

Bumped (literally) into Mrs M's cousin yesterday, and turns out she's due on Sunday !!!!!! I knew it had been a while since we saw one another but nine months !!!!! best bit is we have now found a natural babysitting partner  

I think the idea of a meeting is cool, More than happy to make it Edinburgh, GLasgow (or Peebles that seems to be a sort of midpoint  )

Better make it soon or some of of us may be too big to travel by the sounds of it 

Take Care one an all


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi gang

Just back from weekend away to Lakes with Mum, still trying to catch up from previous weeks holiday, but I will get there sometime this week.  Jambo thanks for menu plans, haven't had a chance to have a good look yet, but I will get around to it this week.  

Re meeting up: think it's a great idea, I am sure I could find Peebles, been before to a horse show but I was probably sleeping in the horse box! 

Speak soon

Chris F

P.S. Just a daft one here - you do all know that I have a geordie accent don't you? Me being from Northumberland and all that - just in case you thought I may be Scottish! Just one if my blonde moments - I have plenty of them - ask my DH if you ever meet him!!! Especially when he tried to explain to me about how the water knows how to run downstream!!!  Or the best one yet - we were travelling upto Edinburgh one sunny day, when you go up A1 I said where's that over there, meaning Fife area - he said Norway and I believed him


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Team

Oh my god Toots - fantastic. You won't know the song "we've got Bobby Bobby Bobby Bobby Prentice on the wing on the wing" then will you. I'll teach you if we meet up! My friends boyfriend was at that night too!! small world.

It's great hearing about yous all getting bigger especially bigger if you've got two in there...

Morky, if I'm being selfish, I'd prefer Glasgow or Edonburgh just because they's easier to get to by bus and I don't have a car but obviously would pitch up wherever suits everyong the best. I think we'll probably all want to be terribly nice, so maybe we should all just say where we would like the best and go by the majority - that's me trying to be democratic...poorly. How's Mrs M's bump growing?

Chris
Glad you had a good weekend away. Plans are nothing special, just the things I like. Have been doing a liver detox for 9 days (Zita West book) but had macaroni cheese last night at my mum and dads - yumm!

Chel
What's life like being a Gretna fan? I'm planning to watch the programme tonight at 9pm.

MrsJ
i know what you mean about wanting things to be right for your friends. I know a lot of my friends long for me to have a baby, which is nice.

Have finished my essay well in advance but been feeling a bit stressed with essay's, healthy living, IVFing, hysteroscopy, people coming to stay, work, student coming for 5 weeks...etc so I think we've decided to go on a holiday at short notice. Our friends have an apartment inDenia, Spain and they're flying off next Saturday for a fortnight so I think we'll koin them for a week. Sounds BLISS. Will have to use the IVF fund to pay for it...but hey ho!

Take care and speak to you all soon

Jambo


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Chris -    You remind me of a girl I knew who thought all rivers flowed south as that was downhill 

Good weather has put me in mind of BBQ and picnics   Totally take your point Jambo, and perhaps Edin is best for links and central location.  How are people fixed in July (and I presume partners are coming, much as I would enjoy being the only bloke  )

Off for a few more rays

ttfn


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi there

Chris - now I can imagine you properly, accent and all! 

I am from down south (London), an adopted Scot if you like. My DH teases me that I am "posh", voice wise, but you'll soon be able to make your own minds up

Chris - I am pleased to hear there are other folk who ask as daft questions as me! Classic one about Fife...I'd have believed it too.

It'd just be me for the meet up, DH no good at those sorts of things. I'll bring a picture of him though!!!

Anywhere is Edinburgh is good for me, I'm flexible. Just looking forward to meeting you all now!

mrsj x


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi gang

Hope you all keeping well.

Jambo - what did you think of the final?  Watched from behind a cushion on the sofa - it was sooo exciting!  Never enjoyed a football match so much - even though we lost!  Well done to Jambo's though!  Glad you have got your essay done.  Won't be long until 1st June - really hope procedure does the trick for you and it will be all systems go for next cycle.  

Mrs J - have decided to give up finding maternity clothes.  Have resorted to buying clothes 2 sizes bigger than normal and they fit perfectly all over which is worrying!  Good that you can finish work early too.  Like you I just want to get finished now - finding it hard to care much about work these days!

Toots - glad to hear you are growing nicely!  Can't imagine what its like with twins - having 1 is big enough!  Can you feel them moving around alot?  I have had some movements for the last couple of weeks.  Bubba was going mad when the football was on yesterday!

Morky -  hope you and Mrs M are keeping well.  

Chris - my accent will be different too!  Mostly Scottish but with a hint of English - only live 1/4 mile from border afterall!  Hope you enjoyed your weekend in the lakes.  Not long until your FET now!

Finally got blood results on Friday evening - had to phone them eventually.  All came back low risk which was a big relief.  Edinburgh or Glasgow would be good for me.  Would come up on the train anyway.  July would be best.  Keeping really well just now - much more energy than before!  Having 20 week scan on 26th.  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Gang

Thought I best come and update you all - I started my tablets on Saturday, after having a baseline on Friday and everything was alright, have to go back on 23rd to see what is happening, can't believe that in about 2 weeks I could have my embies back on board, and the weird thing is I am quite relaxed about it all at the moment, ask me again in 2 weeks time!!!

Anyway I know I haven't been on here much lately, but I do check in to see how you are all doing, we're busy doing the garden and John (my DH) was concerned that I was spending to much time on here, but as I said I do check on you all.

Love to all

Chris F


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57966.0.html

Emilyxx


----------

